# Woking Nuffield Part 38........



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Can I just say Tash and Hatster, I was so sorry to read about your BFN's, there is nothing quite so gut wrenching in the world, I know.
Take care everyone
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not directed at anyone in particular.....just had to be done as 1st one here!!! (apart from Miss TC of course   )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im third...thirds the one with the hairy chest


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Does Tracy have to read this to all to make sure we arent being naughty?  Imagine reading all these threads!  That must take AGES!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know i bet she does   spys on us cause she has to watch our mouths   well nvh's mouth  

Bendy-Did you speak to woking


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Poor thing if she does!

We've really set the tone haven't we!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

bendybird said:


> Does Tracy have to read this to all to make sure we arent being naughty? Imagine reading all these threads! That must take AGES!










sort of hun!  Let's just say you keep me on my toes











emma74 said:


> i know i bet she does  spys on us cause she has to watch our mouths


Aw Emma I never spy on anyone  Anyway you are all little angels







mmmmm, well, most of the time!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i didn't ring them, fell asleep for most of the afternoon!  Its gone now and I'm just hoping it was from the transfer.

What shall i have for dinner tonight- take out as i don't want to cook.  DP is fast asleep on the sofa next to me so hes obviously not up for cooking  

I'm watching the film bewitched........I love it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah   she loves it really though  

Dont forget love actually tonight bendy and minow oh and tracy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Dont forget love actually tonight bendy and minow oh and tracy


Oooh does that mean I get to be an "honorary" Woking Girl??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea why not!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good evening all!!!!

i am back from Reading. I went with my friend who hasn't had an afternoon on her own since her daughter was born. As I said, her dh didn't mind "babysitting" this afternoon. I had to get a couple of xmas cards for people and she had to get one or two presents...... or so she said!!! She's nearly killed me. The freedom was obviously too sweet because I've been dragged round every shop there is!! 

Had a nice time though and a good chat over coffee (costa I'm afraid Wildcat) wihch was good.

Dh is off out playing in a concert tonight so got the house and the laptop to myself. Nigella lawson has got a xmas programme on so will watch that


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Evening!

Blimey seem to be able to post quite a lot today, none of you will believe me when I say I am at the mercy of dd  

Glad you had a good pm nvh, keep the tears coming even if only for urself to see.

Sho sounds like nice relaxing eve, a chance to get over Reading, I have so fasr bought two presents both online and one of them is for me!!!!  
How organised am i? 

xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shazia-Your addicted arent you i bet your DD is screaming all day and you leave her as your soooo addicted  

Tracy-You can be a woking girl if you like  

Sho-You sound like you had a busy day..wildcat popped over for coffee today..i had hot milk in case any of you say anything   it was very last minute as her friend lives 5 mins from me, must say saved my life im sooooo bored  
Oh well got to wrap presents tomorrow so that will keep me busy for a while


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oh my god Emma you know me so well - do you live next door perchance, can you hear the screaming from there?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i bet your a brilliant mum really  wheres your little boy is he bathed and bed yet


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Evening all  

just popped in to say hi whilst spag bol is cooking, then I am off to bed, whacked, totally, have set the recorder for Love Actually incase I fall asleep. I suspect I will   still something to watch at the weekend when hubby is no doubt down the pub, keep telling him to make the most of it, cause he wont be allowed out much longer   

love to all  

cheesyb
xx

p.s Emma hope your back is better


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just sent him up to start putting pj's on, have his cup of milk here and my story telling head on!

Will be back in a bit.

BTW you can always come to me if at loose end, could do with a baby sitter     Good practice for the bfp thats winging its way to u


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there


Kt - great news about EC - good luck for friday  

Emma and Minow and Bendy - how you pupo girls doing - keeping sane i hope 

Sho - glad you had a good time in reading - 'babysitting' indeed - what a dick head  

 cheesy - mmmm spag boll is one of my favourites - have a lovely evening

Nvh - glad you had a nice lunch out and got a follow up appt so quickly. I met dh for lunch today and ended up crying all over him in costa coffee (should have gone to starbucks  )- bad place to go as too many babies  its good to let it out though.

Well we  have decided to wait a few months before trying again - going to have a good xmas   detox in jan and go again feb/march. Rang woking today and just need my notes from QM and book implications. I feel better for having a plan.

cant wait for love actually but just know i'm gonna


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your news NVH and Hatster   . Take care, look after yourselves.    

Thinking about u both xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

All this talk of spag bol....well not that I would eat that but pasta it is tonight then. Was going to be jacket spuds but you've changed my mind! 

Got to take dh's mind off my  not that they are bouncing around like that I can assure you but they are doing their amazing growing act....he says it's not fair coz I might thump him if he comes too close!  so better cook a nice diner and give him a pint and find something he'd like to watch on the tv...anything for a quiet life!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Minow - love your boobies (you know what i mean)  

where do you get the extra smiley things from? sorry i'm crap with puters


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gee thanks hun!  

Coz I'm not one of these fancy VIP members that get all these extras (mind you they do have to pay for it) I go to http://planetsmilies.net/smiley/angel-5097.html to get mine. They've got some good ones. You then copy the first lot of code (bb code) they give you and copy it into your text and hey presto... Bob's your uncle!

/links


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hey it worked!!!! thanks Minow


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i like this one


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- wow I bet there was a lot of gassing in your house then!!!! You can TALK. Can't get a word in edge ways with you 

Seriously Wildcat is great at breaking the boredom. She's a good girl really!

NVH-glad you were able to get out of the house today and try to get on with some sort of normality. Sorry you were upset though 

Shazia- it is really addictive. At least the baby is still small enough to strap to your front in one of those carrier things while you're on here 

Minow enjoy your meal

Hatster-  "dick head" Wildcat said its called "parenting"   Basically he is a good bloke and they have both been very good to us during this whole ordeal, but he does have a real siovenistic streak. we go round their house all the time, and he has made a coffee for us 1 time!!!!! 

Apparently he didn't mind "babysitting" and the baby is fine. Maybe this could be the start of my friend getting a part of her life back!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

That is great!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hatster!!!!! you're almost as filthy as Emma


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

this one is gross!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh my GGGOOODDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are going to be in big trouble with the mods!  NVH has been told off for much less than that thing!! I'm shocked


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hatster pmsl i love that one!!!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Am i really gonna get told off? Sorry Miss TC - it wont happen again - honest


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha!!! You're worried now you naughty girl  serves you right


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i'm sweet and innocent really


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes I can see that


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

whos posting rude smileys ?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hatster


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

thats gonna keep me amused for weeks


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

that is hilarious!!!!!! I told you you would get caught. This will be a talking point for the rest of the week


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

changing the subject does anyone watch that 70's show - paramount comedy - its hilarious!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

No sorry shazia!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Sho you must you must you must!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry hun. We got rid of sky last month. No paramount


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Whats happening on there?

I'm watching driving mum and dad mad on ITV2. I hope you're dong a better job of bringing up your kids than these trailer trash!!!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Where are the rude smilies - I can't see them!     I love rude smilies! lol

Bendy - you are a little angel! What a nice thing to do at Xmas. 

Nvh - Glad to hear you had a nice lunch, you need to have a good   though it helps you get it out your system, although I must admit after my first IVF I didn't cry right away either, sometimes it takes a day or two to sink in, then you get to look forward to the next one. 

Hatster - Same to you hun, I hope you have a fab xmas then if you are going to detox in Jan - make sure you have lots of drinkies for everyone! 

Sho - Of course I'm a good girl! well sometimes! I know how to behave in public anyway, the rest of the time I'm bad! lol

Emma - was lovely to come see you today, I wish I could have stayed longer but as you know I was keeping my friend waiting - she really is quite close to you! Your mogs are gorgeous and I absolutely adore their chairs!!! I think I might have to buy some! lol

Tracy - you already are a member! I dn't know how you put up with us all!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Shazia, I read that you did the egg donor program at Woking??

I am beginning that as well.  How long after Woking receives the GP letter do you get an appointment/ and the process start??  

How long do the tests take to come back. I think I heard the chromosomal tests take 12 weeks for results? 

Any information would be great.  

I see GP tomorrow.  Will get our Hep c, b and HIV done.  And schedule the hormone profile. 

I'm just in the beginning stages!  It seems so far away! 

Good luck to everyone !!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Actually I model myself on those people, I think they have a lot of fine qualities


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

it looks like the mods have taken them off!!!!
The worst one was a smilie putting its mouth on another smilies third arm, and then the third arm seemed to explode or something, and the first smilie flew away.

i didn't really understand it myself


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What qualities are they Shazia? Are you watcing this?


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi babydreams

We got started really quickly basically becaus e I am half asian and they are desperate for asian donors, so had first cons appt within 3 weeks of referral. After I had had my tests done Mr Riddle put me on the pill for 2 months. Our first appt was September and we started d/r in Dec.

I think my chrom tests took about 4 weeks, can't quite remember hun could have been 6. 

Wishing you loads of luck hope that helps xx

Sho am watching Love actually, will turn over and have a little look


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

sho28 said:


> it looks like the mods have taken them off!!!!


Sorry girls  It was just a bit risque for a public forum  the decision was out of my hands 



sho28 said:


> The worst one was a smilie putting its mouth on another smilies third arm, and then the third arm seemed to explode or something, and the first smilie flew away.
> i didn't really understand it myself


Mmmmmmmm yeah right


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Whooops  

I love Love Actually. Have it on DVD so no point watching it now


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

break for the news (I hate that   ) so watching ur trailer trash tv now!

oh they got that wrong, its in half an hour talk about confusing me!!!

Just watched a bit of ur prog, got to see the lovely lad swearing at his father - nice!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Brace yourself then!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

sorry sho see above post


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - are you being pervy again!!! 
url=http://planetsmilies.net]







[/url]


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes it was terrible Fingers!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

How are you? recovering from your shopping trip yet?


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Had forgotten how lovely this film was

Hi fingers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Shazia   

Are your little 'uns in bed? How's sunny Sutton this evening?


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Toby is and Lainey is spending quality time with her father ie asleep in his arms infront of the computer  

My quality time always seems to be the wide awake middle of the night time  

Sutton is just um .......sutton. Do you know it?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

quality time!!!

My feet are still killing me Fingers ta


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Shazia - The joys of parenthood eh?   I've been to Sutton once or twice, I live in Hersham (next door to Esher). Where are you spending Xmas this year?

Sho - it's as good an excuse as any any to put your feet up  

Just running downstairs for a cuppa back in a sec.....


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

God could murder a cuppa, can't be faffed to make it though  
How weird fingers typed that about the cuppa the same time as you was about to post when said another post had been written , spooooky!!

We usually spend xmas day at my parents but this yr are having xmas at home with fil as his mums just died and going to my parents boxing day. u? Think got dh's wedding outfit in Esher. Its posh isn't it?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

If only you'd said I would have made you a 
Well Esher is posh - Hersham isn't 

We're at my Mum and Dad's this year. DH lost both his parents 4 years ago and although he has a brother we don't see much of him and his family. So we will be at Mum and Dads along with my brother and his wife who are living there at the moment and expecting their 1st baby in January. We also have my SIL's dad and brother joining us so it should be nice. Can't wait for it to get here now just to have a couple of days off work!! Love Xmas - can't bear New Years Eve!! Just reminds me that I'm a year older and no nearer to doing what I want to be doing


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

have given in and made one!

I hate new years eve too but that may just be that i'm boring   

Next year will be your year hun, just believe it.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

We stay in at NY. Waste of time going out it costs a fortune. Stay in with ****** jools Holland


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

So do we. We have always watched most haunted the last coupleof years and always with a glass of champers!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope so       

I'm bah humbug about New Years Eve - don't see the point of going out to some horrible pub that you have to pay to get into, can't find a seat, everyone is paraletic and then you have to pay for a taxi home at 3 times the normal fare! Dh usually has to work New Years Day too so no point. Jools Holland is has been my companion for the last 10 years NYE's!! 

Rather go out to celebrate Xmas. Got our works do next weekend and looking forward to a last blow out before tx starts again on Xmas Day....

So have you got cute outfits planned for the little uns for Xmas Day - something so wonderful about seeing them all togged up in their best outfits ..  

Sho - who's peed jools Holland


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Champers 

Shazia - your children are beautiful - just look at the proud smile on Tobys face, you must be a really proud mummy...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Exactly!!! Its too expensive

Fingers have you never watched Jools holland


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho   - yes he has been my companion for 10 years (see above)!! I don't ever see him touch a drop!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

sho -   i loved your explanation of rude smilie! third arm indeed  

 fingers - i hate ny eve too - we rent a cottage in scotland most years and snuggle up - too old for all usual ny's crap!

right dh wants the laptop so night night all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

sounds lovely hatster - can i come too?  

Night night sleep tight!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

God fingers we sound very similar I agree with all of that. We're not boring just sensible, sh*t not sure I want to be sensible either!

I miss Xmas do's, def don't miss working though. Fingers what do you do? Where you going for do? Have you got a fab outfit?

Won't be putting munchkins in xmas outfits as hate that but they will wear something nice. My mum gave me a dress the other day that used to be mine so may put L in that!!

Sho maybe we should arrange an online ff new year   fingers u up for that? 

Fingers thank you and I am


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

sho28 said:


> it looks like the mods have taken them off!!!!
> The worst one was a smilie putting its mouth on another smilies third arm, and then the third arm seemed to explode or something, and the first smilie flew away.
> 
> i didn't really understand it myself


Thats hilarious Sho!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers and Shazia we should have organiseda quite old farts jools holand new Year. I'm likely to be too ****** or having sex so won't be able to do FF


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

will def join in with the drinking not sure about the other  

have my post natal check tomorrow and just know the nurse will be encouraging me to start having sex again, not sure can face it


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Shazia - I work as a project manager for an event management company - sounds more exciting than it is !! Our works do is at the Hilton in Cobham, this is our department do so 7 of us plus partners. The official company do is a crappy Chinese in the New Year!! I bought my outfit when I was in Antigua in October ( nothing like forward planning   ), as I am a larger lady it is so difficult to buy nice stuff here and out there they make clothes for curvy women. It is a little black number, bit of cleavage, bit of back showing, very plain but with not sure how to describe it - crotcheted (sp) lace on the hem and sleeves. Just have to find some shoes to wear with it.. now shoes I can find very easily here!! 

Sho - having sex on NYE - whatever next      you can have a bit of the other after we have had our FF get together!! 

Shazia - can't you tell DH they sewed it up after Lainey!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy - how are you doing hon?


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Fingers pmsl you nutter, would love to but unfortunately he will insist on checking!!

Dress sounds fab


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Hon!! 

Shame he'll check   I'm sure you'll enjoy the checking once it gets started!!

Anyway am off to bed now - hope Lainey doesn't keep you up too late. Good chatting with you, talk soon


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

night sweetie, have a good sleep lucky cow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies

Well it sounds as if I missed out on all the fun of the smilies last night....pml Sho!

Well....o O O What a dream last night!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bother, somehow posted before I had finished....well that's the effect the dream had. Yep it was the big O dream 

Is it the right time? Is it a good sign?

Anyway, how is everyone today? I guess if at all possible, tucked up in bed  on a grim morning like today!
Anyone doing anything nice today? I want DH to go into the loft and get my advent calendar down...he's not letting me do it a t the moment which I guess is fair enough as it does mean lifting the heavy hatch above my head having climbed a step ladder and then pullng yourself up through the hole.....I won't go on or gutter brains will think I'm being rude!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow!!!!!! You naughty little minx!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - The big O dream could be a good sign - from experience I had one on both my 2ww's   I do believe Emma had one too on her last 2ww - 2 out of 3 of those ended in BFP!  It certainly doesn't do you any harm.

Sho, you are up early!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah I've got a lot to do today. I've got to got ot the supermarket now. Lots of cakes to do. xmas cake for in laws and miniature cakes for the website. Busy busy busy!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Busy day for you then! All I have to do today is wait for the garage to turn up and collect my car. Oh and at some point I'll be having a call with one of my business clients to go over his website, but he's notoriously bad at getting back to me so who knows!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies 

Minow - lucky you!! I'm sure it is about the right time - 6 days after ET....         

Sho - mini cakes for website - can i do any testing for you?  

Mornign Elly - how things with you?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Have fun doing the  Sho

Hope the garage turn up for your  Hope your client doesnt keep you waiting too long. I've got a new pupil due to start this afternoon - I'm hoping (bearing in mind what happened last time with the one that cancelled 1 hour before the lesson) that it goes ok.

Morning Fingers!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi fingers!

I'm good today, feeling much better althoug a little sick 

Had a good giggle at my fave website though - http://www.stuffonmycat.com check out a pic of Taz and Cheeto!










/links


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, how cute!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Check out the website for many more like that - cracks me up every time I go there. If you love cats it WILL become a bookmarked site!

Look at this poor baby!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Minow-As wildcat says a lot of people have the big O and go onto have a BFP so you never know   

Pmsl at the mods last night with all the rude smilies hatster   i thought nvh was bad  

Shazia-I love watching most haunted too   

Hello to everyone else
Sorry just got up and going for some breakfast soon


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Morning all  

Minow lucky you!! Am sure its a good sign.

Hey fingers u working today?

Morning Emma, u're up early for somebody who's not working, am impressed!! How u feeling today? Did u enjoy Love actually last night?

Hi Wildcat, love the website! Am a huge cat lover, have two beauties here!

Sho oooh bake me one!!

Right am off to wash up  

xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Been looking at all the smilies....skipping over all the rude ones of course.....found one that's suitable for me (not that I look like it)


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello

I just got up too! Managed to have a lie in today which was nice, although still woke up at 7 like i was getting up for work  

I haven't had the big O maybe i should go to sleep thinking of sex so i can get one too...i dreamt that my teeth were falling out last night.....it was awful there was blood and everything.

Last night was sooooo funny, they took away your comment sho -the one about the third smiley arm....how i laughed at that! No ....i have found it although they took my comment away   

Those cats look so funny!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shazia-Yeah i love that film so much i was   in the end as usual   and im ok thanks honey 

Bendy-You have plenty of time for the big O you have not long had your embies put in   i had mine 8dpt last time woke up on the saturday morning with a big smile on my fave


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Are you feeling positive today?  How are those boobies?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fine thanks Bendy, but so sure this hasnt worked for me which i didnt think it would anyway for some reason   no sore boobs yet and i always get sore boobs the week before i find out im pg its always a sign for me...but its not over yet and if i do get a BFN there is always a next time  

How are you doing little sis


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I will not have negative thoughts on here today   

Let's go festive instead eh!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, we must stay positive!

Im ok so far....once i get to day6-7 I'll start to worry as i bleed on day 8 last time.

Father Christmas wll bring us babies!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning,

Managed to do jab all ok last night even though I had to halt the game to do so, I am sure the other team think I am a junkie now !

Minow Bendy will love your festivities

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You make me   im sure you will be fine this time and it will be your time  

Kate-Halted the game for your jab


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No laughing at me naughty!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Glad your jab went well Kate, yes your right i LOVE minows Christmasy pics!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Whats evertones star sign, i have some new mags and i'll tell ya!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh go on then Bendy - Leo!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

But if it says no baby for you me girl then I don't want to know!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Aquarius


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its like armageddon here!!!!

Van't believe they took off my comment!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OK Leo.....
No 1.
Have  you started to have fun yet?? If not,list all that you have to do before you can relax.  Feasibly, how much of that can you get done on your own? There is a new rhythm to your life...stand still for a moment and you'll hear it.

No 2..
What are you going to do about a pressing work matter Minow? You know the one I'm talking about, its been waiting for you. It wont sort itself out until you intervene liongirl. You need to be bold in love and sex this weekend.  A new beginning is waiting in the new year!

Aquarius
No 1
Even tho friends are lending you a hand Em,you don't seem to be making the most of it.  you can argue with them if you like but whats the point when they have valid reasons??Learning to take the rough with the smooth will put you in a positive mood this week

NO.2 
A comman complaint these days is there too much noise in our lives? How are we supposed to listen to our intuition when there is never any silence?  Seek solitude.  Turn off the TV and phone and listen to your inner voice. its full of wise advice.  Your feeling very secure in love.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Ohhhh yours sounds good a new beginning  

Sho-I know funny isnt it  right getting some brekkie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I'm a taurus


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You'r appears to be telling you to shut up Emma    

Only joking!

I've read a few other horoscopes for me recently and what with Leslie....well   is all I'm gona say!

Oh dear Sho, were you being a bit too rude!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Taurus... Im taurus too Wildcat
1
at best, life right now could be steamy and full of intense passion! At worst ? You could be obsessing over someone who's not worthy of you/or seething with jealousy! Happy in love? Then show your partner how you really feel.

2
Optimism is creeping into areas whee you have recently experienced so much soul-searching. Other people wont really understand what you've been through and they may be tempted to make light of your situation even thought thats the last thing you need. So your on you own for a bit Taurus, but the light will come shinning through.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning!

cant believe they took away shos comments about the third arm! - that was classic  

Minow - its all looking very positive for you hun -  

Bendy - bet you are glad you still had teeth this morning eh?  

nvh - how are you feeling today - sending you lots of  

Kt  all the best for tommorow - hope you get lots of eggies  

Morning wildcat - just LOVE those kitty pictures - how you doing?

Emma - stay positive madam    - talkng of kittys - still waiting to see your pussies in their chair  

Blimey just had massive thunder and lightening and now its peeing down - off to my mums in a mo so catch up later xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-the way im feeling at the moment you better know yourself little girl    

Wildcat-Forgot to say loved the pics  

Omg its thundering here


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Steamy and instense passion! PAH! where!!! not seen any of that in a while and been told not to until 22 week scan!  

The 2nd one could apply though - many people don't understand my situation with bubs and dont get why I'm so bloody paranoid all the time!  The number of times I've been told I'm past 12 weeks now so NOTHING can go wrong!! 

Thanks Bendy - I love reading stuff like that - although never sure if it's true!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We just had the mother off all downpours - with BIG rain and hailstones and very windy - now its gone (after 10 mins) and I see blue sky!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

its weird as its still sunny here though   i hate thunder


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

oooh got the hailstones now!
wildcat - i dont think any of us will relax in pregnancy until we have a baby in our arms and then its a whole load of different worries!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

eeek - big thunder and hail. Deb no likey 

Just wanted to pop by and say hello 
I'm snowed under with just about everything at the mo hence why I can't keep up with you lot 

Thanks to Wildcat for taking on the list 

Hope everyone else is ok and sending lots of  to the woking ladies 

Take care
Deb


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hailstones here now as well....blimey!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay - Hello debs....miss you!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hello Debs - hope you are doing ok

quick question - my af is ery light for me and painfree - is this normal? was expecting it to be bad - not complaining though


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry Debs, can't really help. After my BFN's they've been from hell.

It looks white outside from the hail! Now it's sunny but the sky is such an odd colour, kinda grey and orange


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Now i have the hail and the thunder is still going  

im going to poop my pants

Hi Deb


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

The weather did go really horrible and the thunder was very loud!

Shame it gone, i like the rain when im tucked up on the sofa!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy I am a virgo whats the verdict hunny


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lovely blue skies now though!

Emma - if it's what we had it will pass soon!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just passed sunny now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Virgo
1
one of the easiest things to take for granted is family...some of the closest to us are with us from the moment we are born.  But by failing to pay them attention you are falling into a terrible trap.you have much to gain  from spending time enjoying whatever "family" means to you. it'll be healing.

2 
you cant get anywhere without a certain persons input and you know it.  So why not try a different approach.  consider that, for once, they might have a pouint. could it be you have the wrong end of the stick? it might not be true, but sometimes the only way to show someone they;re wrong is to let them try it their own way and then judge.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

We didn't get any thunder with ours. Now the sky is blue and all the white has gone...mad!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy= mystic meg


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gald the weather has got better!


 emma


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Gosh just had to read through the last 9 pages  

Haster - naughty you for putting those smileys on here    I got told by the mods too but it was more of what i said, so now I am trying to be a good girl.    Minow started it with her booby smiley  

Minow - everything is looking good for you and an added bonus with the big 'O' dream  

Emma - stay positive...remember not every 2ww is the same     Chris is fine by the way  

Bendy - Cancer.  Early days for you...hope you're staying  

Kate - can't believe you stopped the match to have your jab  

Sho - sounds like you had a hectic but nice day in Reading.  Glad you didn't   anyone though  

Wildcat - I am sure the worrying never ends, esp with the spotting  

 shazia, debs, miss tc, gill, ali, myra, i wish, alisha and everyone else...

Am feeling fine today.  Yesterday was the past and today is the future.  Need to write down a list of questions for Mr C on Weds.  I feel quite privaleged to get a follow up so soon.  Thanks Nuffield  
Still trying to work out if Lesley was wrong about me & where th dec/jan pregnancy came from  
I should just let it go now but its bugging me.  By the time I have ET next time it will be probably end of March.

Wasn't the weather bad this morning   bloody postman knocked to deliver a package at 7.30am


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well xmas cake is now in the oven!! Ta daaaahhh

now for the mince pies.... again. I will try to keep these ones off the floor


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Nvh so proud of you for keeping strong honey  

Sho-Yum


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bouncy bendy!










Nvh - glad to hear you are feeling good today babe, stay strong 

Sho - mmmm xmas cake!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- i think you have to accept that this clarvoyant ability is not an exact science and that whilst she may be able to see something happening, she might not get the timing exactly right. March wouldn't be too far out really and still fits into the eighteen months that she saw.

Glad you are feeling positive and moving forward. You're doing much better than me, I just fall to pieces.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

just got on as server at work broke   whats Aries bendy>  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I've just been sorting out in the sitting room and found the paper from Sunday so here goes with some more horoscopes!

Aquarius - Venus, always a poweful planet for you, is in the groups and associates angle of your chart for just a few days longer. Use this week to network like crazy, making sure everyone knows what you have to offer.

Taurus - You've got just a few days longer to get you finances right vis-a-vis another person or institution. Your ruler Venus is still in Sagittaruis, which means that now is the time to tidy up tax, mortgage and credit card matters.

Leo - From Wednesday Saturn, your planet of work routines, starts to travel backwards in your own sign. This gives you a rare chance to fine-tune all sorts of details, from how you arrange your filing to what you eat for lunch.

Virgo - on Thursday Mercury, your ruler, skips into the domestic angle of your chart. For the next few weeks you'll be living in your pyjamers, baking cakes and generally behaving liek the domestic goddess you've always longed to be.

Cancer - This week Mars, your dynamic career planet, storms into the part of your chard that deals with your working life. Looks like you're busy updating your skills. A new job - rather than a new career - could also be in the offing.

COme on, who was Virgo then!!  

Hello NVH my love...don't balme the rude things on me...mine was not taken off!   Glad to see you are looking forward. I don't know about the Leslie thing but don't forget that with the embies in you, you are actualy preg so not a lie there, you were preg in Dec (ok only just but!) The 18 months, who knows. But maybe you needed to hear what she said at the time in order to help you through the process. I would move on for now and maybe in 18 months time you will be able to look back and make sense of it. Hindsight is such a wonderful thing!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Aries from mine is - On Wednesday your ruler Mars powers into the angle of your chart that concerns intellectual adventures. Book yourself in for a new course of study or, at the very least, get some brochures and start planning a new celebral you.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Minow

what can that mean   my friend from endo board sent me outlay for 2007 and mine was really bad, I stopped at March


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry minow but i have to disagree just cause you have embies back does not mean your pg...as when your a.f comes that isnt a m/c believe me 

I dont think tash really needs to be hearing that to be honest with you but thats just my opinion   coming from someone who has had m/c's


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pregnancy is classed as a heart beat and a fetal sac isn't it. Or sometimes isn't it classed as a chemical pregnancy if you have implantation. You aren't pregnant when they put the embryos back though


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ANd Emma, coming form someone for whome having the embies in is the closest she has ever got to being a mummy, I can tell you it was what gave me the most comfort.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

mornin my lovelies   
I am sittin in a schools front office, all the office staff are in a meeting and i am supposed to be updating stuff on their PC. Thought i would nip on here quickly.
Kate....   for tomorrow, bet you get lots of lovely eggies.
Tash...how ya doin hun, did you get my texts i sent you, xxxxxx
Emma, Minow and bendy     all sounds positive to me girls.
If any of you are bored News Year Eve we are having a party, lots of lovely west indian food, drink and fireworks....your all welcome   
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow- I appreciate that but when you see you baby growing with a heart beat and it dies thats the worst feeling in the world and i wouldnt wish that on anyone


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've never had a positive either Min, but I think perhaps it might be upsetting to someone who has just got a negative result to think that she was pregnant but has now lost it. If I had thought that I had lost 6 babies in total I would be a tortured soul now. Not helpful to me I can tell you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Right, i feel i need to get some Christmas smileis back out!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

FOr me, Those embies are the beginnings of life. If this is the closest I ever get then in my heart I feel I am a mummy. I know what the technical term for a pregnancy is but for me those embies, Charlie who couldn't stay with us and now Itsy and Bitsy are my children and they will stay so in my heart for ever.

I know that some of you have been through other experiences but for me having the bfn after Charlie left me with a feeling of loss. For 2 weeks I had been able to bond and then it was gone.

This is upsetting me now so I think we had better leave this subject please.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Ali-- do some work lazy bones


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I have just looked at my bubble status and it is very poor compared to the rest of you.....am i not loved


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Will blow you some


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minow i get what you were saying,i too think that im pregnant up untill my af comes.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Opps, sorry 

Did someone mention bubbles.x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oi Sho....shall i come round and give you a


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow I'm sorry but I have to agree with Sho and emma here, having embies put back technically isn't being pregnant as they haven't implanted yet - once you get a positive test and see those hcg levels rise thats a pg.  Embies not implanting and losing a baby are two very very different things      both are hard to deal with but I personally found the m/c and the ectopics far more painful than the bfn.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i nearly blew you 100 bubbles!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Keep blowing girls...i am sure you are experts


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Let me add that everyone is different - we must all respect that.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll sort you out Ali!! hang on

Minow- no one wants to upset you hun. I guess this is a very sensitive area for everyone. Every woman is going to feel a certain degree of loss after a negative. i wouldn't diminish that for anyone. But because everyones perspective is different, i think you have to be really carefull on this, so as not to upset others who perhaps purposefully DON'T get attached becuase they know that its possible that a pegnancy won't result. But know one wants to hurt you Min


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Bendy and Emma...at least i know somebody loves me.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Please can we change the subject now. We all have our own thoughts. I was trying to give comfort to NVH in a way it brought me comfort. I couldn't cope without thinking of it the way I do. If the subject continues I think I had better go.
In fact sitting here in tears now so I think I will. Have a good day all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-I dont want to attack you or upset anyone but until you experience a proper m/c or ectopic who wont truely know how people in this situation feels...and yes i am putting my barriers up for this tx that is how i deal with things.....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali!!!!! I'm bloody doing it!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry Emma, I really am for what you have gone through but ploease don't tell me that my feelings for what I have gone through....oh, crap i can't put it into words...I'm going


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh poor Minow, shes upset now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - Lesley said pregnancy and it will stay so think she just got it wrong or the timing was out.  Yep hindsight is a powerful thing and often we make it fit to what we want to believe.  Sounds like its done you the world of good though, which is great.  I don't want to think of them as a loss, just that it wasn't my time and that it didn't work.  It all seems a bit unreal having them in there in the first place to be honest.  

Sho - Yeh, lesson learned, am taking it with a pinch of salt now but her dates never added up anyway.  She said pg dec/jan and then went on to say baby due end of next year and also said Jan/Feb 2008 all in the same reading. Saying that I still think she was very good.  She'd me a millionaire if she was that accurate eh!  She would have IVF people queing at her door    I still live in hope though.

Emma - yep I agree, I don't want to think of it as a mc cause in my eyes a mc is much much worse as you know.  Poor scooby's situation yesterday hit it home to me how insignificant my bfn was.  I would much prefer a bfn rather than a bfp then to loose them, as I am sure all of us would.

Ali - yeh thanks for your texts   me, you and gill are all in limbo land now   

Wildcat - if you haven't already, can you update me on the list please.

Anyway, thought I would change my pic and my ticker...onwards and upwards I say  ^reiki

Bloody hell 22 replies...just wanted to add my point....and then say no more! Its my bfn and I will deal with how I like


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I've just read through the last few postings.

I think we all agree that we get through the 2ww with whatever hope and understanding we can. Not being pregnant (for whatever circumstances - BFN, M/C, ectopic or even termination) is heartbreaking. When 'technically' we are pregnant is less important than how we feel emotionally - obviously we all get attached at different stages.

Take care all
Deb


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Proper Horoscopes  :

Aries - You will spend all day online posting horoscopes to people too tight-fisted to buy a paper and look themselves

Taurus - Your lucky fish is the Sea Bass and your lucky hairstyle is the Beehive

Gemini - Beware, someone may ask you to spell Sagittarius today

Cancer - Beware of postmen bearing gifts

Leo - Beware of postmen bearing chainsaws

Virgo - Beware of ****** men baring all

Libra - Today you will meet a tall, dark stranger with a gammy leg and a glass eye who will sell you the secrets of success. And a George Forman grill

Scorpio - Don't be put off by bad smells and the urge to retch, you are either pregnant or the cat litter tray needs emptying

Sagittarius - A new hat featuring antlers and a floppy brim will bring wealth and a cunning feeling of warmth around the ears

Capricorn - Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering.

Aquarius - With Pisces tickling the third quadrant of Uranus today is a good day to take up yodelling  

Pisces - An ill wind leads to a dose of Andrews Liver Salts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrwildcat-Thanks you came in at the right time

Deb-Nice you u to turn up


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW  

sho -copy cat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hellllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Well gonna make a cuppa now if you've all decided to hybernate


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yay


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm always on hand to introduce a air of total and utter b*llocks where required, also the forum automatically converts p*ssed to peed  the last time I noticed anythign like that was when the swear filter at Amazon refused to let me use the word Swithdrawnhorpe  ...

HAHHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! It does the same thing here look : : 

S****HORPE S****HORPE S****HORPE !!!!

I am winner !!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow - glad I was caught up with work there.

The only thing I will say is we all deal with things differently and a board like this can sometimes cause ill feeling, but I am sure no one is trying upset anyone else and we all feel for each other so strongly as we all want each other to have a successful birth of there child and we wish each other minimal amounts of heartache on the way.

Anyway happier note it was me that was a Virgo and it said I spend the next 2 weeks in my PJ's (2WW) and become a family goddess could that mean....................

Nice one Mr W


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mr W - you are mental!! but I luv ya for it!     

Nvh - new list coming later - it's on my laptop and I'm not being such a lazy slob today and I'm on my office pc! It means I get to type with a preoper keyboard! lol  But yeah I'll update it


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Scun-thorpe?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahhh MrW I was wondering what you were trying to type there - scun-thorpe makes more sense!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Oddly, there's a village in East Yorkshire called Wetwang, wonder if that gets censored too ...

Oh, am I hogging the conversation ?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think Mr and Mrs W are having there own private cyber sex conversation in code


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

me too


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy - I have tried to reply but your box is full. I'll keep my reply and try later if you can empty and make some space. Thanks my love.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - its the only sex we are getting !!! damn consultant said we had to wait a LOOOOOOONNNGGGG time


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wilcats!

Minow i've deleted loads do it should send now.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Deb how come you haven't pmed me!!!?  

NVH- why am I a copy cat?   I've missed something haven't I

Wildcat- god help when the ban on sex is lifted. I reckon you won't be able to shut your legs til its born


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pmsl


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

rofl sho "when the sex ban is lifted" hehehe - makes it sound like a General Strike !!!!

Up the workers!!! Equal rights for sex starved women!!!  2-4-6-8-when-can-we-all-procreate (etc etc)

Can you tell I'm bored ?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - its cause we replied the same post to MrW - wanna fight


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - pmsl!! you'll be able to hear us from wokingham!!!  

MrW - what you have no work to do


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes but its funny  

I am wondering where abouts the picket line is situated though


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma one more day and you'll be half way through!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i know


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

sho - the picket line is firmly in place, if you look carefully you can see me waving my placard about


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

so what you all having for lunch need some inspiration


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure kate


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

eaten my lunch but off for a swim at 2 to feel weightless for a bit   and got a Virgin V party tonight from 8 that I dont wanna go to, normally getting ready for bed at that time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a nice time cheesy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh i would love to go swimming!  Splish splash splosh!

Have a good time tonight Cheesy.  When ever i say cheesy i wanna put willy!
Im having a tuna sandwich, apple and some juice! Yumm!

God today is going slooooowwlly


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks will do if the old coggers move faster than a snail, as much as I love old people   they are not swimming pool lane friendly   I swear some of them are wee'ing in the pool instead of actually moving, must be a fine art to swim but not move


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy I used to sell Virgin Vie it is really nice products there Vit C face cream is fantastic and if they still do it it might be worth getting some Dtox Bath Salts they are amazing if you put them in the bath they make your feel weightless and really relaxed they were my favourite products


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah I bought a mascara last time, double ended, one white and black you know   and it bloody fell apart after about 2 weeks    and it werent cheap  

Asked for anti wrinkle cream for xmas from my mate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, god I am coming of age arent I


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy it must be all the swimming you do - shrivveling you up like a prune!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I know you have all moved on from earlier so please feel free to ignore the following and forgive me for writing it.

Following all that was said and done earlier I wanted to write to you all, to say how I feel and to apologise for any offence I may have caused. What I say now will probably offend many of you as well and I am sure it shows just what a terrible and bad person I am but at least I am honest. 
All I have ever wanted is 3 things, to be loved, to have friends and to be a mother. I am so lucky with my DH, he loves me and although it may have been a painful road to get to him (1 failed marriage enroute) I thank God every day for him and realise that I am so very lucky. I do of course have friends but again I counted myself so lucky to have found such lovely people on here and struck up more friendships. The third thing as I say is to be a mother. The closest I have got is to have embryos put back, as many of you will know, just getting that far is hard enough for us. I carry a guilt that I do feel jealous of women who are pregnant . I may never know that joy, which is why I hold onto my embies as my babies, it may be all I ever get. I would never want any of us to go through any heart ache at all and you are right in thinking that I can't begin to understand the pain you must have felt and continue to feel but my pain has been real too and is real, it may seem and probably is much less than yours but it is still pain.
Today I was accused of patronising and causing upset. I really want to say to you all that I would never knowingly patronise anyone and certainly it has caused me a lot of distress to think I could have upset anyone. We are all on here because we are on a long and hard road. We are all individuals and all deal with things in our own way. The joy for me in the past with being on here has been that we can all bring our own thoughts and words to try and help each other. Sometime what someone says will strike a chord, at other times it won't but I have always known that what has been said has been said with love so really the words aren't important it has been the thoughts and the knowledge that people care that has mattered.
For some reason today this all went wrong. I realise that it appears to be me at fault and so I do apologise. It is probably best if I disappear for a while. I am finding it hard to get through the 2ww as we all do. I have always tried to protect myself in the past but this time I thought I would try and follow another path and turn every negative thought into a positive one. Maybe I am going to make matters worse but it has to be worth a try. I don't expect anyone else to do the same, we are all so very different and so maybe having me around is not going to help anyone else.
I don't want to leave the board, I really do think of you all as such lovely friends who I am so privileged to have got to know. I know that some of you will probably be reading this and thinking that I am being melodramatic. If so, and probably I am, then please just remember that we are full of hormones and they can do the strangest things to us. I just really wanted to say how I felt and now having done so I will shut up.
Please don't feel that you have to respond to any of this. If it has offended you then I am sorry and please just ignore me.

_Post edited by admin  _


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow- there is no need for you to feel so bad over this my love

As you said 

"We are all individuals and all deal with things in our own way. The joy for me in the past with being on here has been that we can all bring our own thoughts and words to try and help each other."

I was going to say earlier that one mans comfort is another mans pain. And by that I mean that your approach is valid in that it helps you, but for me and perhaps other people (who can speak for themselves) that wouldn'y help me at all it would hurt me. Thankfully I'm not going through the wait at the moment, I've been there enough times now. I do know whow it feels to be in the wait all too well, and you can chalk alot of your raw emotion up to that.

going back a bit, I just think that of course you are entitled to your opinion and there is a good chance that someone will have taken your words on board and found them comforting, however, you have to expect on a board like this where there are so many different experiences and feelings, that people are going to disagree  with you. That doesn't mean they think you are a bad person, they just disagree. I disagree with you but I don't think you're a bad person. I just think you're  minow same as you've always been. We can talk and then move on to another subject surely. 

like i say, no need to feel this way. youre entitled to speak your mind and so is everyone else, then we move on.... I hope


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow- you will never understand and hopefully you will never experience seeing your baby growing with a heartbeat and then going for a scan to see it laying there dead  i cant see how that is lucky


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

OK I am gonna respond to this  

I personally think that everyone has their own crosses to bare and hurdles and hoops to go through and whilst we all have in common unfortuantely, infertility to some degree, shape or form, we dont have common feelings as such because our personal circumstances are different and this can be impacted not only by infertility but by past experiences, relationships, finances etc.. so alot of baggage comes with this. Because of all these circumstances and lets face it, the need and the desperate need to succeed in whatever stage you personally deem a success can breed along with it, deep imbedded feelings and opinions. Now I am not patronising here, cause, I have been there, but, the drugs can highten these feelings or at the least, make you voice them in more of an emotional and stronger way. We all have alot a stake here and we are fighting for what we need as a person and to be completly honest as much as we are here to support, help others in similiar situations, the only reason we are here is because WE WANT A CHILD

I am not sure I am making much sense here, probably not   but just to appreciate that with an open forum as such, crossed wires and emotional opinions can and will run high and are bound to upset or disagree with another's, its the way its presented that differs.

Anyway, I am sure today is just a "blip" and normal madness can promptly resume  

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

MR W where are you!!!!!!!!!??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i agree where are you


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

scun-thorpe


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think minow isnt saying we have been lucky to have m/c and ectopics, shes just jealous ....maybe not jealous, just envious that we have had a bfp as she hasnt........i can understand that. 
Althou i have lost babies that will always stay with me , i still know i can get pregnant and this is a comfort to me.  
Emma i hope your ok big sis i   u
Maybe im talking aloads of rubbish!!

Mr W..................


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

paddy + murphy walking down the road, they notice a mirror in the road, murphy picks it up + looks all confused + says "i know that face, i know it from somewhere" he puts it down + paddy picks it up looks in the mirror + says "ahhh its me you silly idiot"



 my mother would kill me if she knew I posted this


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Cheesy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Angel on sky one is a bit scary!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

actually I've just phoned her and told her and she doesnt get it PMSL    , bless her   , she just said "yeh?" at the end of it, she cracks me up!!!

God knows what she'll say on xmas day at the inlaws, hopefully not as bad as last time when she asked for salmon for starter and then pushed the plate away and shouted "yuck, tis not cooked" I nearly died   gets brought up every single gathering, poor woman


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm lost for words


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

MR W I think its gonna take more than that!!! 

Jealousy goes hand in hand with IVF. I have been jealous of people getting BFP's when I haven't and I wish I knew that I could at least get pregnant.

i can't say I've been jealous of people having miscarriges though 

Cheesy- good joke! i haven't got any  back to you quick!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No i didnt mean that it was jealously over a m/c....

Wildcat whets wrong chic.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy I know you didn't


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I'm ok hun, I just found it hard to believe that somone would wish a mc on themself


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Knock Knock
Who's there ?
Wayne
Wayne who ?
Wayne in a manger... !


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Knock Knock
Who's there ?
Avery
Avery who ?
Avery merry Christmas !


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy          nutter!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to say this (and this is going to sound awful) But I wish I had miscarried Charlie. Knowing that we made a 'choice' seems somehow crueler.  (I don't mean to offend anyone by this - its just the way I feel)

I don't think Minow was jealous of anyone misscarrying - She feels jealous because people have had the experience of a BFP and the joy that goes with those two pink lines. I'm sure no one would wish a loss of any sort on anyone. 

Perhaps its time for a group hug 

Deb


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

With a board of strong minded women on here, hormones are bound to rage from time to time, but we are a good bunch on here and its nice to be honest, but must remember to not take things too personally and move on.

I understand what you are saying minow in the sense of women getting a bfp, then a miscarriage cause at least they've experience a bfp, but personally I would rather get a bfn than have miscarriage.  But it does bring some comfort to know that you can actually get pg in the first place.  Its a hard price to pay for that knowledge though    To loose a baby is just the most awful thing and I cannot imagine what that must feel like.  I just know that I would go to pieces if that ever happened to me.
As sho says we are all jealous to some degree and its only natural that we are envious of other peoples pregnancies and their bumps, but that doesn't mean we wish anyone bad feeling.

I have to be honest that I find debs picture of her baby bump a little insensitve on here, esp when people are experiencing bfn's and stuggling with tx.  Sorry debs but as we are being honest I thought I would add that bit in too.

I think we all feel the same, we would love everyone to get their bfp's on here and personally having pg ladies from Nuffield on here, is proof that it does and can work, and it WILL for all of us one day!

Bloody hell, have you seen that tornado in London


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - where's our christmas tree picture


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

dont be asking me to bugger off cause I wont you know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bendy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You're like a bad smell cheesy, couldn't get rid of you if we tried


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - you are not going anywhere love!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy your going NOWHERE


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ladies if my (or anyone elses) bump, baby or scan piccys offend you can turn them off - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=32494.msg381698#msg381698

Its one of the reasons why I've pulled away from posting here. 

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

tash, I know and I do smell atm    

No, I'll be here till all our wee ones are 18 +


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think we should shut up about the whole freaking subject 

Knock Knock
Who's there ?
Donut
Donut who ?
Donut open till Christmas ! 

Bumps and scans dont bother me but you can turn them off i think


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ditto bendy , I agree was just about to post the same


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I  think debs and cheesy shoud p*ss off.......no im joking, stay i love you both.......now im going on about it toooooo

So everyone needs to build there bloody bridge and get over it!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh, is that too mean?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh bendy - practice what you preach women


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right everyone just   we were changing the subject so lets carry on shall we  

Bendy-i agree


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh lets talk about sex or poo


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OO...k i will

one more lame ass joke
How do snowmen travel around ?

By iceicle !


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

sex please


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Both


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Anal sex cos then its' both!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Argghh

im discusted!

Actually Wildcats, are you allowed anal as that wont interfer with bubs will it!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oK I think everyone has expressed there feelings and my general sensious (sorry cant spell) of them is none of us wish bad on each other at all we all really want to support each other through this as much as we can and we all want the best at the end of it the birth of a healthy child.

So lets try and turn the corner and get a more jovial afternoon under way as lets face it ITS NEARLY FRIDAY

Whilst typing this it sounds like everyone has gone sex mad - normality is resummed


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Right i have a question.........can i keep my screen on this page all the time and it update with new posts?  I have to type my post come out to the main index and come back in as it doesnt update new psots while im on the ivf board.........that make any chop?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

And that means EGG COLLECTION DAY!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy no way!!!! 2 reasons - 1. It's an exit not an entrance!    2. It's evil down there right now, MrW may never survive!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Is it bushy evil?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

no it's stinky evil!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat  - yeh we believe ya    

I had the squits last night and wasn't even on the bum bullets


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - I feel for you hun - it's a nasty thing!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Too true Bendy this time tomorrow I will be on way home and be able to tell you how many eggs I have, its strange I feel really relaxed this time round as I am not worried about large numbers of eggs like last time when I was really upset about only getting 5 all I am after is enough to get 2 good embies and thats it so far calmer

Bendy yes just press your refresh button on the internet tool bar


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it was cause I ate so much crap last night cause I could!  Had wine, pasta, pop corn, creamy sauces   its like being let out of the jungle come out of tx    Am on diet now  

Kate - how exciting

Bendy - i just click the woking nuffield name


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Quick question, If I opt to turn off pictures, don't i lose out on everybodies? What if there is only 1 I don't want to see?

Personally I thing anal sex is just plain wrong. I know someone who got a piece of sweet corn stuck in his japseye after that!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho! pmsl


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its true that did happen


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

REfresh button!!thanks kt!!

Sho- with you?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

SHO                     

Kt! Tomorrow!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

WASH YOUR MOUTH OUT!!!!!!!!!!!

NEVER IN MY LIFE HAVE I BEEN MORE INSULTED..... NO NOT WITH ME. FILTHY SO AND SO


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Who's been bumming sweetcorn? ? ? ? Did I miss somethign disgusting ? ?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW - yeah you missed sho's funny story!

Sho - btw yeah I think it woudl turn off all the pics, not just one


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know someone who poo'd on the bed after the man came out....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I was just about to have spicy sweetcorn cowder from Covent Garden I think I will change my mind now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - yeah yeah, it was you really wasn't it!      

MrW, tell the Steve story with the washing!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yes the follow through NVH!!

Wildcat- i don't want to turn everybodies off. So if 1 offends then you have to turn everyones off. that's not fair is it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pmsl kt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nooooooooo it wasn't me, it happened to a guy i used to see, well shag actually   and needless to say he wanted to do the bum love with me but nooooooooooo way, he was very big too  

On another occasion doing in the doggy position we were going at it quite hard and it accidentally slipped one time and nearly went in...bloody hell I collapsed on the bed in agony!  I was in my early 20's then!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

SHO-


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

As a young 'un my smallest brother was fascinated by the art of f*rting and would put on a show of athletic proportions to demonstrate his trumping prowess.

After racing into the living room on one explosive occassion he ripped off a cracker and followed-through in spectacular style resulting in a large deposit in the underwear department (in short, he sh*t himself)..ent/bloc+notes+post-it/clipboard+help%2Bspell+1.11.01/_36910.html

Rather then simply chucking out the damaged items of clothing he threw them straight into the washing machine and left the scene quickly.

Several hours later, one very puzzled mother told my father she thought the washing machine was broken because "everything was covered in little brown flecks" ...

*shudder*


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma ur being very quiet about the bum ........anything u wanna tell us?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a bad bottom and my pile has gone thats all im saying   im not into botty fun have tried it though


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- ha!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yuk mrW!!!!

Emma - you dirty minx....    I've tried a finger


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You're all bum bandits !!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Not me out of my three holes onlytwo get regular use!  bums are not 4 me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

bendy's mate had an aerosol can put up there! (is that right)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah thats right


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

now thats just weird!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, the Mr sheen.shes a wok collegue not a mate pmsl


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am pleased to say I am a bum virgin


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Mr Sheen shines umpteen thigns clean!! 

(no Sh*t!)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Come on kate dont lie


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

The idea just makes me shudder especially when Tash tells stories of sweetcorn YUK !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i know   and sho's sweetcorn story


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash I know nothing anyone can say takes away that empty hurt feeling hun! but I just wanted to say that I really am totally devestated for you both        

I was so gutted yesterday when I heard from you and even more gutted that I have not been able to get on here to say I was thinking of you! Im sorry matey  

Some day soon your dream will come true...................... 

Did you get my text last night? the one you sent me in the morning didnt come through  

I hate working, it gets in the way of rabbiting with you lot, Im a ff junkie big style 

cant wait to catch up on what you perv's have been chatting about Bums me thinks!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You have it in one Gill !!

I was going to say a hole in one but thought it wasnt appropriate with the chain of comments!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im a bum virgin toooo


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - thanks hon   I am feeling fine thanks.  Phone was playing up....typical for it to choose yesterday of all days    hows you  

Kate - not me with the sweet corn story, it was sho


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

> An elderly couple, Ray and Bessie are "Seniors" in Texas. Ray always 
> wanted a pair of authentic cowboy boots. Seeing some on sale one day, 
> he buys them and wears them home. He walks proudly into the house and 
> says to his wife, "Notice anything different about me?"
> Bessie looks him over, "Nope." Frustrated, Ray storms off into the 
> bathroom, undresses, and walks back into the room completely naked 
> except for the boots.
> Again he asks, al little louder this time, "Notice anything different 
> NOW? Bessie looks up and says, "Ray, what's different?
> It's hanging down
> today, it was hanging down yesterday, and it'll be hanging down again 
> tomorrow."
> Furious, Ray yells, "DO YOU KNOW WHY IT'S HANGING DOWN, BESSIE? IT'S 
> HANGING DOWN BECAUSE IT'S LOOKING AT MY NEW BOOTS!"
> To which Bessie replies, "Shoulda bought a hat, Ray.
> Shoulda bought a
> hat."


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

sorry tash it obviously just sounded like one of your stories LOL!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL should of brought a hat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Lol

Kate - how very dare you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where are you all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash   

We are all here Emma where are you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm here


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im here


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im here too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm here but going now    need to wrap up some pressies...have to do something constructive today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I said I couldnt wait to catch up and bloody hell i missed loads huh  Im not going to drag up the past but glad your all friends! 

You dirty rank bunch of batty girls







i most definately dont take it up the wrong-un thank you very much!

I went to the little girl I nannied for's nativity play this morning and I  I had to almost slap my own face and say to myself "its only a small f***king child with a t towel on its head! for gods sake woman get a grip"  and we got caught in that hailstone storm!  they really hurt


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I still have 15 dots to do before I can finish work for EC tomorrow without things hitting the fan and I am not getting very far I started the day with only 12 dots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - you make me laugh....you are really going through it emotionally at the moment aren't you    

Kate - what are dots 

Catch ya later


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill that hailstorm was nasty!

I have to go and eat something.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry that probably didnt make any sense did it, I run a dot system in my diary I put a circle in front of everything I have to do or any message I take for someone else etc etc and then when it is completed or I have passed the message on I colour the circle in (dots) so all dots should be complete I also get my staff to do it to so I can see at a glance if they have done there work or not    boss that I am


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT you have a slight problem I think, do you have a special way to put your clothes on in the morning to?   

I have a touch of OCD to you are not alone sweetie   I feel your pain


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh I see I come back and off you all go


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Gill

I just got back from lunch, our server at work has been playing up all day so cant do the "more" smilies so "HELLO"  

Love 
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No I dont put my clothes on in a special order Gill   but i do put my underwear on first I hope you do too rather than looking like superman


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello cheesy  how the  are you? you cracked me up with your grannies swimming comment, I bet its warm when you follow them! I hope you kept your mouth shut tight! 

I hate it when you swim behind someone and touch their feet by accident! or talk to someone and they have a huge nasal debris hanging out of their nose


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I am back on!!! Finished my pies nd they all managed to stay off the floor! hooray!!

KT- that is a bit OCD!! 

Hello everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nasal debris


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill, the "warmth"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You lot can chat


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anything good on tonight?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah but its all crap!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Strictly Confidential is on


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

What the hell is that? Never heard of it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It might be a bit OCD but at least I know what needs doing or not doing IT DRIVES ME MAD when one of the girls who works for me is forever scribbling notes on little bits of paper so when you ask for the message she has to rummage in the bin for them or they get found on the wrong file, It really drives me mad but you are right I am sad I even adopt the dot rule around the house too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

strictly confidential is very good its all about a sex therapist


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its very good got Suranne Jones in it, difficult to explain cause its a series but basically she is a sex therapist and hubby is currently being accused of killing a sex addict who was kinda into sex torture/S&M stuff, also she wants a baby and he's infertile, good kinda easy watching drama if you like that kinda thing


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- Oh God, in the house??!!!! Notice you have used the words:  "dot rule".  RULE Hoe does dh feel about the "dot rule"     Me, I like things in order and when things aren't in order, dh takes cover and doesn't do it again in the future    Only joking with you, I do like things clean and tidy myself


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

right. not a massive fan of hers although I did think she was good as  Karen in Corrie.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thats a bit rude isnt it?    I saw a clip of them banging away on the table I dont want to get dh all fired up cos I have to be up early and I just cant be  

Emma - You lot can chat   pot........ kettle........... black...........  

KT- only kidding, my dh and dss put the cushions wonky on the sofa on purpose to see if I freak   just for a chuckle  

Cheesy- does little cheese like swimming? does it make her wriggle around or knacker her out?  

Sho- dont dis-own me but I just bought my mince pies for christmas at Tesco's


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no Gill, she doesnt move an inch   I have been swimming since April 3 times a week when I have to give up aerobics and she obviously hates it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

He He he is used to it as I have a dot list for him on the fridge permantly however he does keep adding silly comments to it like find a new wife who doesnt do lists.

I do however have a friend who husband is very ocd he does all the ironing and shopping as she doesnt do it right and he has is cupboards all lined up with fingers spacing between them very sleeping with the emeny


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gill- i haven't disowned you   Sounds like not only do you not want sex up the bottom, you don't want it up the front bottom either    you gone off it love?

I found I went right off last year after my first 2 negatives and what with horrid funerals and things I just wasn't in the mood. they say the more you do it the more you want it...... discuss?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

how stange cheesy I thought she would be flipping about all over the show   maybe she's just a lazy little b**ger or the noise might be weird!

KT- your poor friend!   I do however confess to rolling my towels in a kind of sausage shape and having them in colour order in the airing cupboard   move away from the  

I  seem to have lost the urge Sho    if he could manage it in the commercial break I might consider it


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

My you've all been chatty today!

PMSL at the underwear comment Kate      Hope you get everything done so you're nice an relaxed for tomorow.  Good luck, I'll be thinking of you x

I had the strangest dream last night (sadly not the big O, althought that would have been nice  ).  

I was at Woking for EC but it was packed and there were babies everywhere.  Mr R was horrible to me (sorry Emma but he was!) and made me sit in the waiting room in just a towel, and then dp and I got told off because we hadn't 'abstained' for the previous few days and dp's sample was crap!

Hope the PUPO girls are doing okay and hi to everyone else x

I def agree about the more you do it comment Sho, sadly works both ways!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im off it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Are you too Emma?   

Get this for ungrateful ***** right, last night i had acc at 6.30-7.30, got in noticed dh hadnt put water on for the pasta    dashed up stairs for a wee and he had run me a bath, lit candles, put a glass of wine and a mag next to the bath and I had a go at him and said "well its a very kind thought but I dont want to eat in my pj's and I cant be arsed to get dressed and Im starving" 

I think I was nasty beacuse I did'nt want to get jiggy    I need to sort it out, because at times I think I would leave me!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-your wicked woman


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah poor Gill   give him a hug and a kiss later love


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ah Gill that was a really nice thing for him to do. You should have just gone with it you would have enjoyed it.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im off it too, cant be bothered too.......got a saw face from pube rash tho so i need to sort it out and get my urge back


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

bendy what do you mean?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - sort it out girl    your poor dh, he's really making an effort.  I think your head is f*cked lady    What cd are you on  
You made me pmsl about the nasal debris....god I hate seeing that in swimming pools!  Enough to make you vom! 

Cheesy - hope you don't go swallowing any water

I think i've got a little bit of OCD...my labels in the cupboard have to face the right way, I'm not as anal as I used to be though, plus it makes sense to have them that way.
Well thats my excuse anyway  

Kate  - thanks for explaining the dots  

Well in the middle of making chicken pie, so have to go now, maybe will be back in a bit.  Dh came home early so sent him off to tesco's to get a few bits and now he's back.  

Emma - i'm well up for a bit of    see if we can last a bit longer than last night    

Bendy - see ya


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

your always at it Tash


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

go to ann summers and get thoses tablets to make you feel in the lurrve mood, they work so my mate told me...she said they were great


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy Pube rash and ann summers tabs !!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bendy pube rash  

almost sounds like a porn name


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah bendy dish it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy do you mean you have pubes growning on your face?   or have been down someone else's pubes region?  

We will be ok and get back on track! Im sure im not alone in loosing the urge from time to time and it hasnt healed over yet?   here I am painting a really black picture of my marriage, its only been just over a week and I have had af in that time!  

NVH- shut your gob bossy knickers "how very very dare you!"


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I think I must have the most boring sex life at the best of times   he is sooooooooooo lazy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

really cheesy    pray tell!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Your definately not alone Gill, I think we all feel like that from time to time   Dp tried to wake me about 5am this morning by 'nudging' me in the back and then couldn't understand why I didn't want to jump on him....!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Karen I would have jumped on him to punch him   thankyou for not making me feel like a freak  ! I think those nympho ladies should learn a little respect for others!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Has buggered off


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

She always does that when she starts a good story


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I must go now and wait spread eagled on the bed for my husbands return from work!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gossipers!

Gill you are making me horny jealous


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

have fun Gill, you lucky minx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Bet you dont


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im not really! what do you take me for   sex before dinner and 'Eastenders' are you all mad!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok ladies nighty night, off home soon to fight with the wind and rain to get the bus with the rest of the local peasants  

Take it easy ya'll and speak tomorrow  

love
cheesyb
xx

p.s good luck tomorrow Kate


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Seems like I missed an eventful day today!

Just wanted to come on to wish Kate good luck for tomorrow - I am sure you will get loads of lovely eggs.

NVH - glad you had a nice lunch yesterday - drinking lots of alcohol has definitely my way of getting over a BFN! Hope you have a longer  this evening.....

I'm off Xmas shopping. Wish me luck as I battle the hordes on Oxford Street.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you guys I am off now as well will pop back on when I get back to let you all know how many eggs I get thank you for all your good wishes

Take Care

Kate 

PS Monkey have fun in oxford street you are brave in this weather


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pube rash from dp- chins alittle red!!

No i dont have pubes on my face im no he she!!  

Gil i double dare you to lay naked on the bed and call him up!!

Good luck tomorrow Kate!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Excuse the last post, not sure what happened, well havent you all been busy 

Tash, hope you had a good day today, have been thinking of you 

Ktx, good luck for tomorrow 

Pupo girls, Emma, Bendy & Minow, hope all is progressing well 

Hi to everyone else, have not read all the posts yet

Me, looking forward to my weekend off, putting up my









Catch up later, love to all


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gill* - Know how you feel. We had our nativities at school and I had to fight back the tears big time. Normally I am fine but this year I am very fragile and I get v emotional when i think about how proud all the mummies and daddies must be...   Another performance tomorrow but I am sure I'll be fine.

*NVH* - Hope you are doing OK. I too ate a load of rubbish (but v yummy food) after my BFN...still am if I am honest!!!

*Minow* -  and 

*Karen * - Hopr DH has got the message...5am!!!!!!!!!!  

*Kate* -    for tomorrow

*Emma and Bendy* - Hope you are both OK and managing to get thro the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Barney, really good to hear from you.  Hope you are doing okay, it must make it difficult working with little ones all the time x

Bloody 5am - I'm not a morning person at the best of times!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - calling me bossy you   person    I just felt really sorry for your dh, poor thing.  Stop being a   and go and spread your legs for him  NOW   half hour til enders so you've got plenty of time  

Monkeylove - definately brave in Oxford st in this weather.  Drink is always good for forgetting things, but was pi*ssed after just one glass.

Barney - Thats one small mercy after a bfn, at least you can stuff your face with ****e again! Although I am being good now in the run up to xmas.

Kate - good luck tomorrow   

Myra - we're doing our tree on saturday too

Karen - 5am..what is he on


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

sho28 said:


> it looks like the mods have taken them off!!!!
> The worst one was a smilie putting its mouth on another smilies third arm, and then the third arm seemed to explode or something, and the first smilie flew away.
> 
> i didn't really understand it myself


It hasn't been taken off Sho - it's still there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Give us a clue, what page is it on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Show yourselves...who's there


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

The Smilie has gone hun, but Sho's comment, the one I have quoted, is still there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I see....the rude smileys are the funniest though.  I guess we forget that other people are looking in and its just not us, but we get so carried away on here sometimes


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I think the rude smilies are funny too hun    But I can see why we shouldnt post them.................... shame though    some of them are hilarious!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

helloooooooo....what was going on today....glad i stayed away.
Kate.......    for tomorrow, thinking of ya loads
Emma, bendy(aka pube face) and Minow....how you all doin   
Well obviously my open invite to everyone to our New Years Eve party went down really well. I thought the mention of food, and west indian food as well would be tempting.   
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello!!!!

tracy that one was disgusting though wasn't it!! funny though 

Hi Karen, barney and monkey love  good to see you all!!!!  We don't see enough of you on here 

Gill- NVH is right. Go see to your man!!

I can't remember everyone else so hello to them

Good luck to KT  let us know how you get on tomorrow. Fingerscrossed for you

Positive vibes going out to the 2WW girls: Minow, Emma and Bendy. 

I've had a right busy day today and its still not over, but a bottle of wine and Polar Express planned for this evening with dh so all is right with the world.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I must have missed that invite Ali. Tell me about it. I'm interested!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho...earlier on today some of you were saying you had nothing planned for New Years Eve and i said you can all come to our New Years Eve party where we r having good food, loadsa alcohol and fireworks.
xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Where do you live?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Near Hounslow. xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone!  

So we have 3 ladies in 2ww??  I'm thinking of you!!!   

Today we saw the GP. Hopefully he gets the letter to Woking  FAST!   I'm excited about starting but  I know I have to be patient! 

When your stimming and the ovaries are huge....is it hard to work?   I guess I want to know if it's limiting at all?? 

And after EC did you just take one day off work or more days?? 

thanks for your info!  

Going back to the "butt loving"  I know someone who did that and when he pulled out he had a lima bean stuck to him.   GROSS!!! 

Being in the medical field you wouldn't believe the stuff that we see.  Once this guy decided to use the hose of the vacuum on himself.  Well his part swelled up and he couldn't remove it. So he goes to the ER with a Long Trench coat and the vacuum cleaner under it!!!!  He didn't even think to disconnect the hose!!!  HE dragged the whole thing to the hospital. Ha Ha !!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I know some of you live miles away but DH said invite all your friends and you guys are all my lovely special super duper friends


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Babydreams,
Great news about starting soon....how exciting.
I never had any problems during stimms but some girls who produce lots of follies do suffer a bit.
I just had one day off after EC but it really depends on the individual, i didnt have many follies so Mr R wasnt rummaging around in there for that long, so i didnt have any discomfort afterwards.
I bet you have seen some sites


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ali - I missed your post earlier too, so sorry, there has been so much banter on here today that I started to skim read a few of the messages! I expect we will be having a quiet night in on New Years Eve, I'm such a party pooper right now as I can't drink or smoke and I'd want to! I also can't stay away past 10.30 most nights so I'd probably fall asleep on your sofa with a cup of decaf coffee in one hand! lol

Babydreams - your story made me laugh out loud! I bet you see some funny things removed from certain orifices! It's amazing what people will stuff up there in the pursuit of pleasure! lol they seem to forget there are actual sex toys out there designed for the job if needed! I would have wet myself if I'd had to deal with hoover guy!

Sho - sounds like you have a great night sorted! Enjoy!

Ktx - wishing you all the best for tomorrow's egg collection. Lot's of juicy eggs!!       

Here is the updated list.

The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who

*Waiting to Start * 
Myra - 14th December d/regging
Strawbs
Nibbles (FET)
Sho28 
LadyTara
Karen 1975
Emerald
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali - February 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr
ballimac
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha
Monkeylove
BarneyBear
Fingersarecrossed
Jules77
babydreams219
NVH 
Hatster

*D/Ring *

*Stimming* 
Budgie 
KTx - E/C 8th Dec, E/T 11th Dec, Testing 25th Dec

*2WW * 
Emma74 (FET) - Testing 15th Dec
Minow - Testing 15th Dec
Jellybabe - Testing 15th Dec
Bendybird - Testing 19th Dec

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP *
I wish - EDD?
Sarah38 (Au Natureal!) - EDD?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - I missed your invite to your NYE party    we're already booked up, what a shame and such a lovely gesture inviting us all  

Babydreams   hose up his    Stimms can be a bit uncomfortable but its quite reassuring to know that you are growing lovely eggies at the same time.

Sho - I love Polar Express....am gonna watch it christmas eve.

Just remembered I can drink now and I am sitting here with a bloody pint of water!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Forgot to tell you....here's a post from the voting room that I thought us girls still waiting for a bfp might find helpful. Very interesting to read...I see our very own wildcat has added her bit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41267.0

Well off to watch some crap tv now  

Good luck to our 2wwers    & to kate who will be joining you from tomorrow.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies

I have been reading through the thread, and now feel I have to go into "mod" mode for a short while, as I don't feel I can let what has been said today just "pass".  

Fertility Friends is a support network, and we are all here to support each other.  Along the way there will always be "differences" in opinions, and this is just fine.  Everyone is entitled to their own opinions about things.  However, things have been said today that overstep the mark, and are not really acceptable.  IF is such an emotional rollercoaster, full of highs and lows, and we can all take things a little too personally sometimes.  What we have to remember is that we will never all agree about everything all of the time, so in the end, we just have to agree to disagree, without resorting to personal comments that can make people feel excluded or alienated.  

So, lecture over girls.  Just bear in mind that you are all such good friends on here, the bond between you all is palpable, I can almost feel it when I read your conversations.  It's a lovely thing to witness and it would be such a shame if differences in opinon caused any unrest or caused anyone to feel unhappy.

On a more cheerful note - I have been PMPL at your posts about "butt loving"       

Much love and hugs to each and every one of you!!

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Missed your post hun, will ask d/f and get back to you we normally have a quiet night in as the fireworks go off which the cats hate and i dont drink anyway...will see what he says ..thanks for the invite  

Kate-  for tomorrow

Tracy-We understand what your saying


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just been reading your updated list!  

Wow, Emma, Minow and Jellybabe all testing on the same day!!  Great stuff - a hat-trick of BFP's for Xmas!!!!!!!!  With a 4th one kicking in close behind from Bendy        

Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone!!

Kate hope all goes well for you today and you get some cracking eggs....fingers crossed for you!    

Isn't it lovely that 3 of you are testing on the same day?!  Your half way through, has time gone fast?

 I seem to be all alone, no ones out of bed yet or are on their way to work! Not sure why I'm up soooo early, i have lost the ability to lay in!  Maybe its because I'am going to get pregnant this time and my body is already training me to have less sleep       

Its so cute in my lounge, just the Christmas lights on, its only about 17 sleeps you know!!


has anyone finished there Christmas shopping??

B.xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!

I'm here Bendy. and I have done all my xmas shopping as well. usually I leave it to the last minute and buy crap. this year I bought crap much earlier and its far less stressful   Will definitely make sure that I do it early every year now. Have you not done any yet!!!!!

Xmas tree going up tomorrow as well.

Dh xmas do tomorrrow. need to popo out to buy big pants to hold in my pre menstrual bulge. 
I intend to get legless and tell my old boss he is a *********  Leave it to your imagination. 

Ali- thanks for the invite. You're too far away from me unfortunately. I'll have to stick to a drunken night in with dh and Jools 

KT- Good luck today for those eggs.  Let us know how it goes.

Hello to all the PUPO ladies. Hope you're not going too crazy on the wait and staying relaxed and positive.

Got up extra early today because lots of clleaning to do after a day of cake making yesterday. Text my partner after I did all my housework to say cake is ready when shall I bring it over. she says, she will pick it up after lunch becuase she is going to music with mummy!!!!!!  waste of my f*****g time!!!!!!  Now I've nothing to do! And my @ss is getting bigger by the day because I just sit at this computer   

You will all have to entertain me


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

I wonder if I can join you as I could really do with some support from girls who understand this IVF journey we have to endure? I'm also hoping to have an FET at Woking in the near future.

A bit of background on me: I had my first full IVF/ICIS cycle at Woking in September and got our dream BFP on 10 October.  I won't bore you with the details but we thought everything was going well only to discover at the Nuchal scan on Wednesday that baby had died.  I went into hospital yesterday and am back home now - devastated but determined to get through this!

Congratulations to all the BFPs on here, good luck to all the girls who are PUPO, those going through treatment and those who are waiting to start.

Tash, I don't expect you will remember me (Janep35) from the BC board - you were kind enough to give me some great advice when my first cycle was abandoned before EC back in May.  I'm so sorry to see that your FET didn't work this time but wish you all the best for your next attempt.  You never know, we might even be cycle buddies next time!

Jane x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie you are so welcome here!!!  

I am so so sorry to read your news. I can't imagine what you have been through. you sound amazingly strong given the dreadful circumstances.

I really hope your FET goes well for you whenever that happens. I suppose you should take as much time as you need to let your body and spirit heal after this tragedy.  Rest assured we will be here to take your mind off it and to offer you support when you need it.

Its fast paced on here so don't go too far from you screen


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

welcome on board Beanie   I am sorry to read of your tragic loss   that must have been devastating   

You'll get loads of support here, they are a great bunch of girls..................... sometimes   

Kate - good luck for today honey    

2ww's - 1 WEEK TO GO ...............poo sorry I am trying to add some "more" smilies and my pop up window still seems to be blocked for some reason    so the positive vibes will have to do for the moment, sorry             

Gill - hope you gave your hubby a nice treat   

Ali - thanks for the invite love but its a quiet one for me this year, cuppa and bed, probably even miss the event   but worth every bit of missing it  

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its  a bit quiet on here this morning.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know where is everyone   altho I really could have stayed in bed this morning, thank god its only 8 more working days after today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you haven't got long now have you 

I'm so annoyed. My GP referred me to mr R at Frimley for my lap on the 21st Nov. I rang up last week Friday and they had "not received" the letter and I know they had. So on Tuesday I got y GP to fax it over and I've just rung again and they haven't received it AGAIN. what the hell do they do down there. So I've had to ring my GP again and get him to fax it again. I'm so annoyed becuasei can't move on unless I get this lap done. the longer it takes them to get me an appointment the further away the appointment is going to be.   So cross. chuffing NHS is crap!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmmm yes unfortunately I had years of that, they lost partner's SA results and even when I had post op assesments after laps for endo and stuff you'd walk in and they'd say "what can I do for you" used to drive me mental and the fact that each time it was someone different and you have to repeat your history again and again and again    very frustrating!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It is. what annoys me is that this GP is new to me, becuase so far everything has been done through the army and he has fulfilled his end of the bargain. Originally I was expecting it to be him that was the problem and maybe a bit reluctant to help or something and now its bloody Frimley. I might ring Woking if I don't get a call today from Frimley to ask how much it is privately because this is really doing my head in.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All. I had a lovely lie in today as DH is working from home, so we woke up at 7 as usual and lazed in bed until 9, he even brought me my weetabix in bed! it was bliss!!!

Sho - I think you need to get the letter from the GP and take it to them personally - then they have NO excuse! The is just outrageous that these things can just 'go missing' I know they are busy in hospitals, but how can anyone get treatment when they can't keep hold of their paperwork!

Cheesy - hello Mrs 'I don't have many days left to work!' Almost in your last week now!

Beanie - Welcome to the nutter Woking thread. I am devastated to hear of your loss, you and your DH must be having a very difficult time right now. I admire your strength to carry on. You wll get lots of support on here, and a few laughs along the way, so pull up a chair and get comfy.

Ktx - Hope your lovely eggs are now safely tucked up in the dish and DH  are busy doing their job! Let us know how it went today.

Emma, Bendy, Minow and Jellybabe - how are you today?

Anyone else around yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  so sorry for your loss my sweet i too have had m/c and know how difficult it is, im on my fet now after my m/c and hoping for another miracle which sticks this time...i wish you all the best and hope you get your sticky bfp  

Bendy-Im testing early hun, i feel its a lot of pressure to test the same day as other people  

Sho-Pmsl cant believe you are going to tell your ex boss what for  

Cheesy-Hope your ok not long now 

Kate-Hope those eggs are nice and juicy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beanie welcome to the thread!  sorry to hear about your loss  

When will you start to test?  you tested early last time too didnt you....if my af doesnt come before test day, i'll start testing early too. just hope the dreaded af stays away this time

Sticky vibes all round


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- why not I've got nothing to lose now  Obviously coz its the armsy I've always called him sir, but I think I'just going to call him Ian all night   just to p*ss him off. and I'm going to sk him if he's gay?  we all think so but I think a direct question wouldn't go a miss. 

Wildcat- you're right. I'm going to ring Mr R's secretary at lunch time and if she hasn't got it, I will take it myself on Monday and get an appointment right then and there. [email protected]!!!! Its a simple bloody task!!! that's what annoys me.

and GOD I'm premenstrual today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

One of you has to do it on test day!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

If I disappear today its cause I "think" I am having mild contractions   they seem to be coming every half an hour, I am at work and will keep an eye on it for a few hours but I am not sure what this is   its not like double double pain but then when you have severe endo I have been told sometimes you dont feel them till they are full force   hopefully they are not but something's up   will give it as I say a few hours but may have to disappear at some point    difficult to describe I just know its not "normal"  

love to all, from a confused cheesy  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I am going to post something a thankyou from Panda and her husband mine and wildcats cycle buddie who buried there babies yesterday the reading is beautiful

A Thank You from Panda and Peter
« on: Today at 09:01 »   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to say Thank You to ALL of you for your love and support over the past two and a half weeks.  It has been the most difficult, emotional, painful time of our lives but knowing that you have been thinking of us and praying for us has really helped.

The funeral yesterday was lovely.  Peter carried Poppy and Alex into the Church and did a small reading, here is what he said:-

OUR BABIES 

In a baby castle, just beyond our eyes, 
Our babies plays with angel toys that money cannot buy. 
Who are we, to wish that you had known this world of strife? 
Now, play on, our Babies you have eternal life. 
At night, when all is silent and sleep forsakes our eyes 
We’ll hear your tiny footsteps come running to our side. 
Your little hands caress us, so tenderly and sweet 
We’ll breathe a prayer and close our eyes 
And embrace you in our sleep. 
Feelings we will treasure, 
Sometimes they’ll make us sad, 
Because, our little Babies 
We are still your Mum and Dad. 

GOODNIGHT AND BLESS YOU.

I don't know how he managed to read it as everybody was so emotional but he did it and for that I am so proud to say that he is my Husband and I love him so much.  

The weather was so amazing too.  As we entered the Church the heavens opened and it poured and poured with rain.  At two points in the service, both times when the Rev Claire was talking about God and Anger there were huge claps of thunder and lightening which did make me laugh as I thought that was my babies arriving and the gates of heaven closing behind them.  As we left the Church the sun came out and shone for my babies.  The commital was very hard for me as I didn't want to stand there and look at them down in the hole as their coffin was so tiny at the bottom of it.  I will go back today and make sure it looks neat and tidy.  The wake afterwards was really what we needed and we did it how we know best - surrounded by friends and family with food and wine and we had a really good time.  We left the hotel about 7pm and went to our favourite Turkish restaurant with our closest friends and my Parents and I think we got home about 10pm, very tired and emotional.  I managed to sleep for some of the night (thanks to lots of vodka!) but Peter was up at 3am as he couldn't sleep and he sorted out all his Ebay stuff and wrapped all his parcels.  He also wrote a letter to his daughters Kirsty and Chloe (who he has been unable to see for 8 years (very long story)) in the hope that they would understand why they haven't seen their Dad and in the hope that they could forgive him and start again.  Reading that this morning broke my heart all over again.

Some of my work friends came along yesterday and I was completely blown away when I found out they have raised nearly £700 for us!!  WOW I would have been happy with a couple of hundred.  I'm not sure how much we managed to raise yesterday as my Mum took it all home with her but with the £700 from work I know it is over £1000!  How fantastic is that?  It will go to great use at the Elizabeth Ward at the Royal London Hospital.

This morning I don't know how I feel.  I said to Peter this morning "What do we do now then?"  I just don't know.  We have to go to Sainsburys, I need to pack for holiday on Sunday and am helping a friend move tomorrow which will keep us busy but what do I do?  How do I feel?  I don't know,  I want to curl up in a ball and make it all go away, but it won't.  I just don't know how you ever ever get over something like this.  I do know that I will never ever be the same person I was before, not least because I am a MUM and I always will be.

Anyway I am going to go as I'm getting very upset again.  I know that Mikeygirl is co-ordinating the FF fundraising and I don't know how much you have managed to raise yet but whatever it is I am very very grateful.

I will pop on from time to time from now until we start FET, hopefully in March, when I will be back in force and raring to go......

With lots of love 

Amanda and Peter xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sure its not braxton hicks cheesy?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Hope all is well honey

Bendy-Dont test the same day as me  

Sho-you naughty girl


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

nope its not Braxton hicks, I know what that feels like   its odd, maybe she is just moving over or something altho cant feel her    ah well, will call them soon, see what they say

what a beautiful reading     

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Im going to ring your m/w if you dont


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I really feel them Emma. I don't know what it is to lose a child be it through miscarriage or like this, but I know what it is to grieve only too wel, and its crushing so I can only imagine how awful it must be to grieve for your child. Absolutely terrible, my heart goes out to them.

It sounds like she's moving forward, but I have to say, (cautiously) that that can mean a wacking great crash when it all finally catches up with you. I cried and all sorts when Wayne died, but it was only really this year that I "felt" his loss, so I hope she has taken proper time to grieve properly, whatever that means. What a terrible time of year for this to happen as well. poor people 

cheesy- go home now!!! you're obvioulsy worried don't  hesitate to find out whats going on.

Rang "jan" Mr R's secretary again. Asked her if she has received the fax, she said well the machine is down the corridor in another office so I'll have to go down there. I'm thinking well get up off your fat **** and do it then!!! what are we paying for??!!!!  Getting mad now!
I'll ring her every half hour if I have to, she obviously hasn't picked up on what kind of person I am. she will.... she will.....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - what a lovely reading, I'm sat here      so so sad.

Go Sho, Go Sho, Go Sho

Cheesy hun - why are you still at the sh*thole? Get your butt home or to the hospital young lady!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho pmsl  

Wildcat-Congrats 15wks today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh yeah!! congrats Wildcat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy has gone quiet bet she is getting her santa outfit on


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks girls!

Bendy - where is the pic of the XMas tree you promised us!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Bendy where is it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I bet she hasn't put it up yet!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

you naughty ladies!!

i cant put the pic of my christmas tree on here its too big the file.

I will try again


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - email it to me hun, I'll shrink it for you - I'm the resident photo fixer! lol


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

mushroom soup made!

now I have nothing to do!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

man oppoite is trying to put xmas lights up on his house!  its just a tangled mess poor bugger


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urrgghh i hate mushrooms


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Okey pokey it not a good one tho as its not got my sparkly reindeers or mr frostie under the tree....

I love mushrooms!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

no one offered you any!! So who cares?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

shall i get her!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i was watching Sahara until you guys mentioned my name....dressed up as miss santa!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy and sho come on then


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Babe she'd be on the floor!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I love mushrooms, not keen on mushroom soup though!  I'm hungry now - must go and have a mid morning snack.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

MY TREEEEEEE


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Bendy it looks lovely very xmassy   im going to post mine when i have done it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OOOOOO nice bush bendy! lol

We will be doing ours this weekend. I will also be making some decorations from the tree for the mantlepiece using holly (which I hate as it hurts) and ivy with xmas tree cutoffs.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

love the tree bendy   looks like the front of a xmas card


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hey Bendy!!! I think you've got all confused again mrs. I said who cares to madam mushroom hater emma, not you! nice bush by the way 

Doing ours tomorrow after I have de fuzzed anf hair straightened for xmas do. I have to look good while I'm telling my old boss he's a kn*b!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I am very late today, mainly because I was cramping big style with the start of the old f*cking    As if a BFN isn't bad enough, nature has to make it 100 times worst with the nastiest af    Oh well, at least my stomach is starting to shrink which is good, cause at least it proves that its the drugs that blow you up!  

Jane - Hi hun, ofcourse I remember you from BC.  I am so so sorry to hear about your mc, can't imagine how you and dh must be feeling    God its so unfair isn't it.  The things we do to get our bfp, and then to loose them just awful.  
Welcome to the nuffield nuthouse    You will find a great bunch of ladies on here and along the way you will definately have some laughs.  Make sure you keep an open mind though    There are also some other ladies from BC...minow, ali, monkeylove and barneybear.  I wish you all the luck in the world for next year.

Miss TC - well said by the way.  We have enough sh*t to go through with tx and I guess we don't need anymore on here.  As you say we are such a close group on this thread and its a shame to spoil that.  The last thing anyone wants is to upset anyone.

Sho - you made me pmsl with you 'fat ****' comment.  What happened to the running    Last year I got p*ssed at my christmas party and gave my ex-boss what for big time!  I felt so embarrassed when I saw him in the office in the new year.  Basically where I work, there are 3 companies in one building, all belonging to the same organisation.  I did laugh though   

Bendy - hope we get to see your tree....can't wait to do mine tomorrow

Cheesy - go home hun, and ring the midwife or someone who will be able to help you.  Its probably normal.  If you can please let us know that you're ok   

Wildcat - MrW really pushes the boat out by bringing you weetabix in bed doesn't he  

Emma, Minow, Bendy and there is someone else but can't remember name - sorry!     1 week down, 1 to go.  I must admit, testing on the same day and having cycle buddies to the exact day stresses me out.  Just my opinion so don't attack me anyone   

Well just popped a couple of tablets cause I can't take the pain any longer


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where's the tree - i can't see it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My sky is broken please work soon!

Im testing a few days after everyone else!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- sorry you're shluffing out hun!!! Paracetamol never really touches mine I have to go for ibuprofen which apparently is on the forbidden list when ttc, but sometimes, i just can't take it. I sometimes have those meltlet ones as well becuase they dissolve and work faster. Af knocks my iron level as well so I always feel like sh*t. go to bed and watch some trailer trash on tv.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

bendy where's your tree gone?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash, sorry your having a pooey period, and thats no doubt putting it politely    wrap up warm, nice hot bath and a hot toddy  

Sorry still cant add the additional smilies.

Thanks ladies, phoned the labour ward and they said if more frequent that 40 mins or so to go and see them  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad you rang them cheesy. Whats it like now? Any better?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Glad you called them Cheesy- you should go home too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Sorry your a/f is soooo painful hun what a smack in the face with a wet fish that is  

Cheesy-Breath and pant....breath and pant  

Bendy-Switch the sky box off and take your card out then put your card in and switch it on it probably needs rebooting


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

if you test on day 11 Ems you only have a few days left


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-May test on day 12 honey so 2 days early


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - as I'm a VIP now! I get a gallery space thing so I've put your Xmas tree in there for everyone to see - I think I can paste it into here too, let me have a go:










Nvh - good morning hun - sorry you have a nasty af this time, what a pain in the  Keep popping those pills!

Cheesy - Glad you rang the hospital, you really should go home though - it's friday, you have a week to go and there is nothing your sh*thole bosses can do. Sit there yelping every time you get one - and pretend you are going into labour - watch them poo their pants!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh good!! Pre period head ache has decided to join me

Thats better now we can all see it.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im going to test sat sun and mon and then on the offical test day but if af comes then i'll test on tues and wont bother doing it early! 

Oh Emm im so excited im sure they have stuck 4 u.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - well done miss VIP!

Bendy - tree looks fab, am all excited to do mine now.

Cheesy - bet the little minx wants to see bendys tree too    Forgive my ignorance here, but is it ok to have little cheese now   Obviously its best to go full term but just wanted to know.

Sho - poor you...hope it doesn't ruin your dh's xmas do!  pop those pills now  

Emma - gosh - thats next tuesday


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hope you're ok cheesy 

*lovely tree bendy so pretty *  

 finished work  gloat gloat   finished work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-No im testing next weds   test day is friday so two days early is the weds  

Bendy-I feel very normal this time honey so i dont think it has worked...im not upset though as i believe its someone elses turn and my turn will come again another time   its your turn this time lady  


Alisha-Lucky you


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

i know   

when do you all finish for crimbo?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i go back monday the 18th for 3 days then off


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you are so brave    

Alisha - Yaayyyyyy no more work! 

Nvh - I'm posh you know !! (she says under her breath!) LOL


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- you always have a great attitude.  You can't tell at this stage though properly. I wish we all had glass bellies so we could see in to what was happening

Dh breaks up next saturday. anyone living near Wokingham can see him playing in his shiny uniform on sat 16 playing lovely xmas carols. Altogether ......  aaahhhh

we're off up north on the 23rd for his dads birthday and x mas, back on boxing day and then to my mums the day after where we will spend most of the day watching her snore. Great can't wait!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Watching her snore   

I know as this time last time i had veiny sore boobs,really tired and eating every 30mins im just being realistic...  dont get me wrong if it is a bfp i will eat my hat


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ting is i know people who have had several children and different sypmtoms or lack of every time. Its so hard to tell isn't it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've gone all black!  I meant "thing"


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl sho   

Who is watching Vanessa today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - was wondering where the 'black' ting came from all of a sudden  

Emma - you brave lady, hope you'll be eating your hat, gonna hold you to that  

Alisha - wow, finsihed work already, i am back for a week then I am off. 

Are we meeting for coffee that week by the way


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

not I !!! unfortunately dh just puffs and pants through it so its not worth the argument after I tell him to shut up or **** off out of the room if he doesn't like it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH-   which week hun? the one before xmas, I've lost track of the days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im up for meeting for coffee that week too, i have the thurs and friday off so i dont mind


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

If that s a fe days before xmas, might not be able to make that. I've got a couple of birthday cakes to do and xmas cakes for work purposes so can't not do it. Would love to though so keep me informed and if I can you know I don't turn down a ginger latte and a muff


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im back to work on wednesday as i couldnt get the whole 2ww off...poooo but i will have had a week at home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I was thinking the week before xmas...I am finishing next Friday so any day the following week thats convenient for everyone.  Sho - you gotta come!

Todays vanessa trailer trash - big plastic boob women and a placenta eating women - vom!!  

Her boobs are disgusting!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What about the monday or tuesday?  think its the 18th/19th


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah Bendy. Its good you've had some time off. Second week is worse anyway so its probably good to have something to take yur mind of it all.

i intend neer to leave my bed and watch back to back DVDs. I'm not even going to move to get washed and I'm going to get a catheter for wee and just crap the bed!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Either of those is ok for me late morning early afternoon. Might not be able to stay as long as normal. Would be better if it was more over this way as well, but I can definitely do it so no big deal if thats inconvenient for everyone else


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pmsl Sho


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

everyone off watching Vanessa then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I think so cheesy, its a good one today...how did you guess


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

tell me more   plastic boobies and eating placenta's whats that all about, whats the subject title?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure really...

So far, a women that had a boob job but she can sing  

A women with severe OCD, which was quite sad.

Next - a women who has eaten her placenta to rid the baby blues.... you up for that


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

absolutely not, i dont wanna even see it   "sick"


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

They're not showing it although they just bought out a big piece of liver! You could make pate and have it with toast! mmmmmmmmmm yum!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no I mean I dont wanna see mine   or anybody's elses for that matter


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Stir fried placenta    there are people in the audience that would eat it too!  dh would tell me where to go if I suggested it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya girls...kate hope you are doing ok   
Tash...i am aslo having the period from hell, thankfully it was spot on this time, so only 2 more and then i can start. On a short protocol again. All i want to do is go home and snuggle up under the duvet and go sleepy byes.
I can make Wed or Fri of that week for coffee and muffins 
xxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

why WOULD you wanna eat it, thats gross, all sorts have passed through a placenta  , tripe is good for you too dont mean I wanna eat it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Ali

sorry your having a bad period honey, sorry I cant use additional smilies atm so heres a home made hug  

((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

cheesyb
xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy...how ya feeling


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

bit on and off and sicky, perhaps its a tummy bug    I cant believe I have been so ill the last month or so, must be bubba taking the goodness and leaving me the cr&p  

As long as she's ok, dont care what body throws at me   Might leave work about 4 and go home to bed for a few hours before a "chef" party I have to go to tonight.............. thrilling life eh   

Might treat myself to a carrot peeler  

xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words and welcome - it really does help.  I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.  

I've just watched that Vanessa programme too - what a load of rubbish.  Still watched it though!! haha.  I've with you NVH, as felt quite sorry for the lady with OCD, very sad.

Gosh, this board does more fast.  I'll be okay for the next few days but might have to ask DH if I can give up work just to keep up with you all!

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I want to do coffee on the 22/23rd


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I've just noticed that I've got some bubbles - I'm   again now!

Thank you to whoever blew them to me.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-dont cry hun, have you been on the pg loss board they helped me sooooo much


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Ali - hope you af pains gets better but good news it was on time.  I will be starting on day 21 of my next af but you'll probably over take me with the flare protocol.  I am having the period from hell...it hurts like mad  

Jane - keeping up is hard on here    its so addictive!  You deserve bubbles  

Emma - I can't do the 23rd, its a saturday and dh's birthday.

Now I am no good at doing these lists so forgive me if I get totally confused, but lets see which date is more popular 

Mon   18th
Tues  19th
Weds 20th
Thurs 21st
Fri     22nd

Me - any


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't Emma but thanks for the advice, I shall take a look.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry nvh i meant i can do the thurs and the friday thought the sat was xmas eve  

Beanie-Your welcome to come too


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

if I can get the car I'll come


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I just blew you some more  Jane

Emma - can't you do weds at all    at the moment no one can make the same date  


Cheesy - great, would love to see you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No i am working from the monday -weds you lot still go it doesnt matter


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

If I can get the car I can only do Thursday/Friday as I am working 18th-20th but whichever is easiest, dont go on me cause might not get the car   plus I gotta travel miles


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - lets see what other people can do first before we decide.  

Thursday is looking good so far


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy your like bendy bet you dont come


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

why you say that I havent said I'd come before


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, thanks NVH - I'd blow some back if I knew how!    Think it's going to take me a while to familiarise myself with everything on this site.

Thanks for the invite Emma.  I would really love to meet all you lovely ladies but I will be back to work by then.  Maybe another time.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie were meeting on next tuesday for starbucks at 11am if your not back to work then and you want a laugh then come along


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy   your invisable


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jane - above peoples pictures it says 'click to blow bubbles' If you want to send some to someone got to their post and click away....not that I am hinting or anything  
Also, above is a button called 'profile' you can add pictures and text to let people know what your history is.  Just have a play, you'll get the hang of it soon.

Emma - I'm jealous that you lot are meeting next tuesday    I want to come but have to work


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I've just blown you some Beanie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

beanie-blown you some bubbles


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

NVH, haha, how dumb am I!!!  My mind is definitely not where it should be    I never thought it would be that easy.  I'll blow you some in a mo, promise!!

Thanks Cheesyb   - hope you are feeling a little better now.

I'm not planning to go back to work until next Wednesday so I'd love to join you at Starbacks on Tuesday - if you're sure you don't mind.  You've probably already mentioned it but I must have missed it, which Starbucks do you meet at?

You're all making me feel so welcome, thank you xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Were meeting at starbucks woking not sure where abouts in woking but wildcat will know


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello again, just had a shower!

so are you ladies meeting on the 23rd how lovely. i cant make it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

And naughty big sis i was  going to come on Tues but now i might not after your naughty comment


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No bendy nobody has set a date yet   are you coming this tuesday bendy   ahhh please come im sorry


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

PS Bendy blown you some bubbles


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beanie just   loads !!

Im a coming on tues!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hurrrrayyyyy bendy im soooo happy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy  - the date for the following week has not been set yet....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

where have you been nvh


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Shes been lurking the little monkey


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, thanks Bendy.   I'll blow you some back  

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Having lots of bubbles is lovely isn't it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Did you blow me some as mine have gone up


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Of course i did


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im going to blow you some more now to say thanks


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I keep getting twinges.......and an ache pain.....hope this means they are getting ready to  snuggle on in.....when does implantation normally happen anyone now?

OHH thanks for my bubbles!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

They could be doing it now hun as yours were 3 days old werent they


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

i havent had a chance to read todays chat yet so hope everyone is all ok

Well I have just got home and complete surprise baring in mind I had less follies this time and they were alot smaller we got 9 eggs today (5 last time) they have all survived the prep for ICSI apart from one that looks a bit immature so waiting on the call to say how many have fertilised.

I am in a lot more pain than last time and I have had a lot of blood around (sorry tmi) so Mr Riddle is obviously a bit more brutal and digs around a bit more to make sure he has them all than Mr Curtis but all sounds really good 

I am going to go to bed now and not sure if my laptop will work well up there (3 story town house) as far away from the wireless adapter so might not be on much this afternoon but will definatly let you know tomorrow after the call

Take Care Girls

Love

Ktx

PS Minow and Kerry thank you very much for the PM's


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

*Congratulations!!!!*

Well done my lovely! 

Get some rest and hopefully you'll fel better soon.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done kate all sounds very   rest up and dont forget the peppermint tea


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done kate, that sounds great...can't wait to hear tomorrow.  I'm sure your wireless with work up that, either that or try and pick up some one else's wireless    oops did I say that   

Just written all my family cards....might go and attack the rest of em now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Kate, 9 surviving the ICSI prep is great, well done honey


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Kate - that's a fantastic number. Fingers crossed for the call tommorow.

Emma and Minow - well done, you are half way there    
Hope the icky splitz have settled.

Bendy - I think a little bit of cramping is probably a good thing as I had it when I got my BFP in the summer. I felt it was the little ones making their new home.

I also saw Vanessa and the placenta eating girl - couldn't quite work out what to make of her until they panned the camera down to the walking boots she was wearing with her dress   says it all .....

love Jellybabe


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok ladies I am off home very shortly to bed to get some rest and see if I can shift these cramps   

I wish you all a lovely weekend and shall catch you next week unless I pop in over the weekend to say hi, 

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok cheesy, very good idea.  Hope those cramps stop and you return back to normal soon if you can remember what normal is.  Take care hun and have a good weekend


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

ok now caught up 

Beanie welcome to the mad house, sorry to hear your news good luck for your FET.

Emma Panda's post had me in        how very sad.

wireless is working here at the moment so will keep an eye on you all but planning on getting some shut eye as knackered as up at 5am this morning as had to have a shower and wash my hair as cant go there without looking my best just in case it makes a difference  

Cheesy take it easy and dont let her come too early but wow what a christmas it would be with her here !


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

KTx, congratulations on your 9 eggs, hope you get some great news when they call you later.  
Take it easy and all the very best for your ET.

I'm also a fan of Mr R as he did my EC and ET


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I LOVE MR R


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm logging off now so that me and DH can spend some quality time together - think we might watch a DVD.

Thank you for making me feel so welcome today.

I'll be back on again over the weekend so will catch up with you all then (hope I'll be able to keep up!)

Keep positive everyone  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye beanie


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well looks like you have all had another busy day, well not long in from work, weekend off for me, but sadly dh away in Warsaw, so gonna catch up with the house worka nd put up my xmas tree









Cheesy, hope you are feeling better soon 

Ktx, well done you, 9 eggs, wow, fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow 

Beanie, welcome and really sorry to hear all that you have been through 

Emma and Bendy, hope you both are keeping sane and enjoying your time off 

Minow, hope things are going ok for you 

Wildcat, congrats on reaching 15 weeks 

Sho, Nvh, Ali, Gill, jelly and everyone else, hope you are well and looking forward to the weekend  to all


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello all

I had to do some work this afternoon  and on a Friday too - disgraceful!!!!

All I missed though is talk of eating placentas







and the possibility of another coffee meet, which of course I'll alwway do my best to attend!

Ktx - well done on the 9 eggs, I hope that you get 100% fertilisation rate on those for some lovely embies! I had my collection on a Friday and transfer on a Monday too (8th and 11th Sept!) I hope these prove to be as lucky for you as they were for me! 









Myra - thanks hun - another milestone hit today! Although the bleeding came back pinkier this afternoon 

Beanie - I hope these lovely ladies are keeping you entertained - you will need to quit your job to keep up, unless like some of them they never do any actual work at their jobs these days!

Cheesy - hope the cramps are better now

Nvh - how is the  take some pills and go beat the old hag into a pulp for making you hurt so bad.

Hi to Emma, Bendy, Ali, fingers, and anyone else who is lurking!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Watcha girlies!

Im home now thank the lord all done and dusted till Tuesday  

KT - splendid news on your eggs, fingers crossed for you    

Beanie- welcome to madness and Im so sorry you have had such a rotton time   

Cheesy- hope you feel a bit better later, I held my breath whilst reading!   I thought for a mo little cheese may have been with us by page 38   rest up poppit!

Tash- sorry the evil   is being unkind, its the worst af cos its just a totally in your face reminder  

Bendy & Emma       Bendy nice tree  

Wildcat- huge congrats on another milestone  

Sho- you have bad tude today matey, you wont get DH into trouble will you by being a gobby p**shead will you  

Hi to Ali Myra jelly Karen Sarah Minow and everyone else I have missed   thank crunchie its friday!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcat i love your congratulations!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill and bendy you still there


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done Kate, 9 eggs thats fantastic, everything crossed for tomorrow.  
I can make wed,thurs or fri of that week, which starbucks, Woking is good for me.
Beanie...lovely to meet you, sorry to hear your sad news hope all goes well with your FET   
Cheesy...hope your ok   
Tash....hope the pain has eased, i have had the cramps from hell today,   
Emma, Bendy, Minow and jellybabe...not long to go girls   
I am so glad it is Fri, up early tomorrow as need to get to Richmond b4 anyone else, got a 25% voucher off for Ted Baker and DH has seen a shirt he likes in there. 
What is everyone else upto??
Hi Gill,Wildcat,Myra and all you other lovelies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Myra - hope you have fun doing your tree. We're doing ours tomorrow too.  Not so good that dh is away...get some alcohol down ya whilst he's not looking  

Wildcat - forgot to say earlier   

Ali - sorry about your cramps too....it all feels ok now after a hot bath, spagetti bolognaise and some vino.  Better get into richmond at the crack of dawn tomorrow.  Its gonna be manic!

Gill - At least you've got a long weekend.  Gonna try any more soups for your xmas dinner  

Emma - hope you're chilling and putting those feet up.  My bath was just what the doctor ordered.

Monkeylove - if you're reading this, did you go to the London Acu Centre in town    I've been going to Daniel Elliott but in two minds whether to go at all next time or change clinics.  The only thing is that Daniel has a good reputation with IVF, so maybe the devil you know and all that


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tash, hi hun, had a couple already, only small ones though  , as far as accu is concerned have thought about it but had a course of it once for my curvatured spine, never helped me, so i think i am just going to go down the healthy route and hope that helps, but i know it does work for some, i have already started the milkshakes to get me ready, but not going down very well, i hate milk, and the flavour does not help, but i will keep going, although i am doing well with the water, as i already drink loads anyway, as at work i promote nutrition and preventing dehydration in the elderly, so i am practicing what i preach 

Hi Gill, Emma & Ali, well its only 6 days till i start d/r, getting hot flushes at the thought of those needles


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

anyone here?  

well it seems I was having mild contractions, I guess we do know our body's that well   was given an injection and monitored for a bit but basically they said could be 2 days, 2 weeks or longer no telling with a first apparently   I knew something was odd, they said sometimes the contractions can cover the movements or feel of them and seeing as my placenta is anteria (high) can cushion blows, tummy went "rock" hard and I mean "rock" hard, it wasnt too painful but then I am not dialated and the cervix is closed and long which is a good sign    

Will read back the personals in a mo, just in a bit of shock    

oh Elly - congrats on 15 weeks honey, well done    

Thinking of all you ladies on 2ww too     




love to all
cheesybxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy, wow, what a day you have had, do not worry hun, i am sure everything will be fine, my sister went into labour at 31 weeks and he is now 6 years old and as cheeky as ever, sounds good that you have not dialated and your cervix is not open, i am sure your little one is nice and cosy and is not going to make an appearance for a good few weeks yet   take care and get those feet up and rest and glad that you havent got long until you get rid of that horrible job of yours


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Myra  

Thought it would be busier tonight to be honest, I come in the mornings at work and there is pages to read of which I am grateful cause I have nothing to do, but nothing today    probably cause its Friday and everyone else has a life    

How you doing love?

xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Cheesy, me billy no mates as dh away, so just relaxing at home, loads of posts during the day which i cannot keep up with due to having no access to pc at work, hope you are feeling abit more comfortable, i am just getting myself prepared for the rollercoaster ride ahead, i am sure that i will bore everyone stupid with my constant questions  , but its all new to me as never had any tx before apart from a few months of clomid

Hope that you are feeling alot calmer and the pains have stopped   sorry you only have me to chat to, not much inspiration am i  

Love Myra


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've just popped in, are you two still there. 

Myra are you getting excited? It will be good to be getting on with it. Its not you who's Billy no mates - just look at my pitiful number of bubbles.

Cheesy, glad your ok hope it all settles down but if it doesn't 34 weeks is not so early. Maybe your uterus is just limbering up a bit. I wouldn't try any raspberry leaf tea just yet though.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

There you go Sarah, not billy no mates anymore, blown you lots of bubbles hun


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Myra, blown you some back!

Have a lovely weekend. My DH doesn't often go away but I really enjoy myself when he does, it feels like a little holiday

Sarah x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

It's remarkably quiet on here tonight  

Gonna start a new thread in a min, so this is your usual 5 min warning to copy any long posts so that you don't lose them


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way ---------------------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78191.0


----------

